# Montagna o mare?



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

Cioa a tutti le vacanze stanno per volgere al termine chi preferisce il mare e chi la montagna? Le città d arte io le escludo in questa stagione  per il caldo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Agosto 2021)

Io mare for ever...
Vuoi mettere la sensazione di sentire la sabbia e la salsedine sul corpo!???
Città di arte nelle stagioni di mezzo...!!!


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

Pure io le città d arte nelle stagioni di mezzo... a parte che tutto è stato reso palese durante una gita in una città d arte. Comunque sono passati anni. Io mi sono fatto due settimane al mare e ora sono in montagna sono a sabato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Agosto 2021)

Io sono già stufa di lavorare ormai


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

Entrambe per motivi diversi
Mi piace molto il mare anche fuori stagione 
Non amo la vita da spiaggia 
Alla montagna sono legata affettivamente. Sempre stesso posto, stessa valle. Ecco non mi hai mai interessato andare in altri posti 
Quest’anno un paio di città e poi mare visitando la sera altre città 
Ora si torna al lavoro ma fra un po’ altri 15 gg di mare dove comunque farò poca vita da spiaggia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Agosto 2021)

Mare, mi piace stare al sole, fare bagni, chiacchierare con amici sotto l'ombrellone. 
Mi piace anche d'inverno


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

A me piace il bel mare ove fare immersioni e fare qualche escursione in barca però mi piace variare mai più di due /tre volte nello stesso posto. Riguardo la montagna invece mi sono affezionato a una valle e vado quasi sempre lì per la settimana defatigante che faccio prima di riprendere.


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

io preferisco tutto , ho fatto mare , montagna  e visitato molti posti italiani e stranieri .
del mare ho vissuto  , la pensione , i campeggi con roulotte ho affittato casa  , nel mese di giugno sono stato al mare in una casa grandissima .
La montagna l'ho vissuta  per cinque anni sempre in roulotte poi mi è passata per la mente a 50 anni quasi ,di prendere casa ed imparare ha sciare , dopo due anni di prove  ci ho rimesso il ginocchio  lesione al menisco ora sono anni che ci convivo  perchè non si è mai incastrato .
Le città d'arte sempre visitate poi quando misero i musei gratis la prima domenica di ogni mese mi sono fatto una scorpacciata di tutti quelli che potevo vedere a Roma  , ho anche visitato altre città d'arte , lunghetta la descrizione di quello che ho visto .
All'estero ho sempre preferito i tour  organizzati ma ho fatto anche viaggi insieme con mia moglie e con miei amici  , ho visto anche qui moltissimi paesi   mi manca l'oriente e  l'America . ricordate quando è grande il mondo ?
Per la cronaca metà settembre gita  nell'Emilia Romagna e veneto  visito cinque città  due per me sono sconosciute ecco perchè le faccio , era un viaggio sospeso per covid.
Franchì sei grande


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

Perché sono grande? E quali sono le città emiliane che non conosci?


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mare, mi piace stare al sole, fare bagni, chiacchierare con amici sotto l'ombrellone.
> Mi piace anche d'inverno


non l'inverno , cosa che ho fatto per lavoro , ma vuoi mettere tute le donnine con il costume ?
Questo anno mi sono fatto una cultura  dei nuovi costumi , che mia moglie li chiama  ascellari , si vedono le chiappe  scoperte , fino a chè so giovani è un bel vedere ma con le signore avanti con gli anni  a qualcuna non sta proprio bene , ma è sempre un bel vedere


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non l'inverno , cosa che ho fatto per lavoro , ma vuoi mettere tute le donnine con il costume ?
> Questo anno mi sono fatto una cultura  dei nuovi costumi , che mia moglie li chiama  ascellari , si vedono le chiappe  scoperte , fino a chè so giovani è un bel vedere ma con le signore avanti con gli anni  a qualcuna non sta proprio bene , ma è sempre un bel vedere


Il mare d’inverno è meraviglioso


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché sono grande? E quali sono le città emiliane che non conosci?


dai ricordo la tua storia e quello che hai passato e  dove ti ha portato 
Le città   che desideravo vedere era Mantova  e Verona , le altre Bologna , Ferrara e Parma già visitate   me le rivedo con la spiegazione di una guida,  hai visto mai mi ricordi cosa mi dissero le altre ?


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il mare d’inverno è meraviglioso


per meditare ma per lavorare come ho fatto io no : quando ero sposetto ci portavo i bambini piccoli per piccole passeggiate e per farli divertire , solo con mia moglie mai  sai che faceva notte presto e dovevo riportare lei a casa avevamo un orario da rispettare , preferivo andare in qualche casa ballare,  hai mie tempi era li  che si andava la domenica


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il mare d’inverno è meraviglioso


tu stai lontano io sto molto vicino e posso vederlo anche da lontano  la sera quando il sole tramonta sul mare, sto in collina


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai ricordo la tua storia e quello che hai passato e  dove ti ha portato
> Le città   che desideravo vedere era Mantova  e Verona , le altre Bologna , Ferrara e Parma già visitate   me le rivedo con la spiegazione di una guida,  hai visto mai mi ricordi cosa mi dissero le altre ?


Mantova è Lombardia e Verona è Veneto.... Riguardo al resto so che mi hai sempre visto con occhio benevolo.... sei di parte e ti ringrazio di tutto


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

lo so scusa  non mi andava  di specificare  ma come sai sono tutte li vicino .
Ricordi che ti chiesi del parco ? Mi sembra ora sono anziano e gli anni che sto qui sono tanti


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so scusa  non mi andava  di specificare  ma come sai sono tutte li vicino .
> Ricordi che ti chiesi del parco ? Mi sembra ora sono anziano e gli anni che sto qui sono tanti


Si ora ricordo... Sono passati anni... Incredibile. È stata una bella estate. Come un grosso addio a qualcosa che non ci sarà più. Siamo quattro coppie amiche da sempre , a rotazione sono venuti a trovarci i vari figli. Tutti sapevano che è la fine di qualcosa, tutti sanno del divorzio e che tra un po' partirò per almeno cinque anni e che la vita andrà avanti. Nessuno ha giudicato né lei e né me. Lei ha tradito ma alla fine mi rendo conto che se fossi stato un uomo diverso avrei potuto andare avanti. Solo non ci riesco e quindi capiscono le mie emozioni a riguardo. Mi rendo conto quanto sono stato amato e ne sono felice perché penso che questo amore l ho meritato con le mie azione e comportamenti durante la mia vita


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Si ora ricordo... Sono passati anni... Incredibile. È stata una bella estate. Come un grosso addio a qualcosa che non ci sarà più. Siamo quattro coppie amiche da sempre , a rotazione sono venuti a trovarci i vari figli. Tutti sapevano che è la fine di qualcosa, tutti sanno del divorzio e che tra un po' partirò per almeno cinque anni e che la vita andrà avanti. Nessuno ha giudicato né lei e né me. Lei ha tradito ma alla fine mi rendo conto che se fossi stato un uomo diverso avrei potuto andare avanti. Solo non ci riesco e quindi capiscono le mie emozioni a riguardo. Mi rendo conto quanto sono stato amato e ne sono felice perché penso che questo amore l ho meritato con le mie azione e comportamenti durante la mia vita


ecco perchè ti definisco un grande  , mi hai appassionato nelle tue spiegazioni , ti dissi  di altri che anche dopo anni  si sono lasciati e ti ho fatto un nome  dicendo che  si è risistemato  ed è felice  e ti auguravo tuto il bene possibile


----------



## Foglia (22 Agosto 2021)

Malgrado abbia origini un po' "montagnotte", scelgo il mare


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

Mi piace tutto. Però senza mare mi sembra di non avere fatto vacanze.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non l'inverno , cosa che ho fatto per lavoro , ma vuoi mettere tute le donnine con il costume ?
> Questo anno mi sono fatto una cultura  dei nuovi costumi , che mia moglie li chiama  ascellari , si vedono le chiappe  scoperte , fino a chè so giovani è un bel vedere ma con le signore avanti con gli anni  a qualcuna non sta proprio bene , ma è sempre un bel vedere


D'inverno  è bello guardare il mare. A me i culi delle signore non interessano


----------



## oriente70 (22 Agosto 2021)

Basta che sia vacanza  anche a casa  va bene


----------



## Martoriato (22 Agosto 2021)

Vivo al mare forse uno dei mari piu' belli del mondo,ma non lo vivo per nulla. Tuttavia guai se mancasse. Ho anche una certa fobia di tutti gli animali acquatici , in estate ci vado giusto un paio di volte per giocare con mio figlio ma non mi faccio mai un bagno vero e proprio,al massimo acqua alla vita, e raramente mi tolgo la maglietta. Se poi nell'acqua bassa vedo qualche pesce strano che sta fermo su una roccia e' finita,non metto piu' un piede in acqua. Trovo inoltre folle il dover stare in spiaggia sotto il sole con quasi 40 gradi in mezzo a centinaia di persone e di corpi mezzi nudi, puzzolenti e sudati, e' orribile. Ho una tolleranza massima di un'ora e mezza e devo avere sdraio e ombrellone ,poi divento insofferente e devo andare via.
In barca invece e' un altra cosa, ma anche li pretendo ombra e faccio giusto un tuffo veloce.
Nel 2003 feci il mio primo bagno dopo oltre 11 anni che non ne facevo uno,da allora ad oggi avro' forse fatto al massimo una decina di bagni. Montagna mai provato, sicuramente il fatto che ci sia piu' fresco mi attira. Chissa',forse un giorno. Il mio habitat di vacanza sono le metropoli moderne ed affollate, meglio se si affacciano anche loro sul mare. Insomma il mare per me deve essere solo presente, sapere che e' li',ma non mi interessa toccarlo.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Agosto 2021)

Non ho mai vissuto il vero mare. Ho vissuto solo la parte superficiale del mare perlopiù. Della vacanza al mare (di quelle nella mia memoria) mi piace il colore che prende la pelle, mi piace l'acqua e la sensazione benefica che porta al corpo, mi piace camminare nell'acqua o nel bagnasciuga, e mi piace la sensazione di quando ti fai una doccia dopo un pomeriggio in spiaggia. Al mare ho anche sperimentato il mio essere "cacciatore", da bambina, di molluschi. Mi ha fatto conoscere una parte di me... però...
La montagna è l'anima. E' il dentro e il fuori. E' il sangue. E' mistica.
Rappresenta talmente tanto per me, che fatico a racchiuderla in poche parole.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioa a tutti le vacanze stanno per volgere al termine chi preferisce il mare e chi la montagna? Le città d arte io le escludo in questa stagione  per il caldo


Non ho preferenze.
In camper la vacanza inizia quando si ingrana la prima a prescindere dalla metà.
In moto idem.
Non amo i musei, tutti, li raderei al suolo e ci costruirei sopra dei parchi, o dei centri commerciali, o dei concessionari d’auto.
Pero mi piace visitare le città con una guida possibilmente, senza entrare nei musei, al Louvre ad esempio mentre i miei compagni di viaggio erano dentro, io dormivo su una panchina lì vicino.
Come anche al VanGogh Museum di Amsterdam o al Guggenheim.
Mi piace il mare, ma ne sopporto la vita sempre meno.
Sto cominciando invece ad apprezzare l’alta montagna e le escursioni, complice il mio sport.


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioa a tutti le vacanze stanno per volgere al termine chi preferisce il mare e chi la montagna? Le città d arte io le escludo in questa stagione  per il caldo


entrambi
Mare deve essere bello bello   Soesso facciamo  uscite in gommone perche a me la spiaggia dopo un po' stufa ..
Diciamo che intervalliamo due posti entrambi con mare paura 

montagna vado da anni  nellastessa valle
dove  ha  casa mia mamma mio ex marito ( andavae dove adesso ho comprato anche io un posto che amo tanto tanto dove camminiamo con il cane e usciamo in mtbk 
Li ritrovo amici sia io che i miei ragazzi che hanno un bel gruppi da qnd sono piccini 

l iter e'mare e poi Monti x chiudere

città arte durante L anno

domani lavoro infatti sono le 5.44 e ho treno alle 7 mi vienela nausea inzio subito con un bel Milan...


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Si ora ricordo... Sono passati anni... Incredibile. È stata una bella estate. Come un grosso addio a qualcosa che non ci sarà più. Siamo quattro coppie amiche da sempre , a rotazione sono venuti a trovarci i vari figli. Tutti sapevano che è la fine di qualcosa, tutti sanno del divorzio e che tra un po' partirò per almeno cinque anni e che la vita andrà avanti. Nessuno ha giudicato né lei e né me. Lei ha tradito ma alla fine mi rendo conto che se fossi stato un uomo diverso avrei potuto andare avanti. Solo non ci riesco e quindi capiscono le mie emozioni a riguardo. Mi rendo conto quanto sono stato amato e ne sono felice perché penso che questo amore l ho meritato con le mie azione e comportamenti durante la mia vita


scusa bello tuttoma a me mette malinconica sta descrizione di un'ultima estate ... non so se l avrei fatta ecco sono sincera


----------



## francoff (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> scusa bello tuttoma a me mette malinconica sta descrizione di un'ultima estate ... non so se l avrei fatta ecco sono sincera


" scusa bello" .....sei forte mi hai fatto ridere . L' interpretazione di ultima estate l ho data io,  le coppie di amici volevano a tutti i costi fare questa vacanza visto che, d' ora e per 5 anni  sarà diverso  per impegni di lavoro...oltre che per ... . Loro sono sempre stati discreti ma hanno sempre fatto il " tifo" e che ricomponessimo i nostri problemi. In totale buona fede e con l affetto che hanno per noi speravano e sperano che stare assieme , tutti assieme, avrebbe fatto bene alla nostra coppia .


----------



## francoff (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> entrambi
> Mare deve essere bello bello   Soesso facciamo  uscite in gommone perche a me la spiaggia dopo un po' stufa ..
> Diciamo che intervalliamo due posti entrambi con mare paura
> 
> ...


In pratica come me ,solo che io ho iniziato con una bellissima Inter


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> In pratica come me ,solo che io ho iniziato con una bellissima Inter


Come super moderatrice sono tentata di cancellare questo post. E secondo me avrei l’approvazione dell’amministratore. Sarebbe abuso di potere ma la tentazione è forte


----------



## francoff (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come super moderatrice sono tentata di cancellare questo post. E secondo me avrei l’approvazione dell’amministratore. Sarebbe abuso di potere ma la tentazione è forte


Magari stasera sarai felice pure tu.....intanto la juve ha pareggiato....


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come super moderatrice sono tentata di cancellare questo post. E secondo me avrei l’approvazione dell’amministratore. Sarebbe abuso di potere ma la tentazione è forte


Sciopero!
Comincio a picchettare.


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Magari stasera sarai felice pure tu.....intanto la juve ha pareggiato....


Mio figlio era a Udine  Massi ci rifaremo


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> " scusa bello" .....sei forte mi hai fatto ridere . L' interpretazione di ultima estate l ho data io,  le coppie di amici volevano a tutti i costi fare questa vacanza visto che, d' ora e per 5 anni  sarà diverso  per impegni di lavoro...oltre che per ... . Loro sono sempre stati discreti ma hanno sempre fatto il " tifo" e che ricomponessimo i nostri problemi. In totale buona fede e con l affetto che hanno per noi speravano e sperano che stare assieme , tutti assieme, avrebbe fatto bene alla nostra coppia .


immagino e che mi metta sempre tristezza qnd una storia bella finisce
Anche i ns amici tifavano ma Io il mio ex lo ammazzerei in qsto momento gli ho lasciato casa in città xche aveva casini di lavoro e me L ha ridotta un porcile 
L a cura  che aveva x me c'è L ha pure x casa mia come un quarto figlio adolescente 

54 anni e la testa di un 14enne sono nera
Anche le scatole della pizza lasciate sul divano
No komment che riparta solo x i suoi lidi !!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vivo al mare forse uno dei mari piu' belli del mondo,ma non lo vivo per nulla. Tuttavia guai se mancasse. Ho anche una certa fobia di tutti gli animali acquatici , in estate ci vado giusto un paio di volte per giocare con mio figlio ma non mi faccio mai un bagno vero e proprio,al massimo acqua alla vita, e raramente mi tolgo la maglietta. Se poi nell'acqua bassa vedo qualche pesce strano che sta fermo su una roccia e' finita,non metto piu' un piede in acqua. Trovo inoltre folle il dover stare in spiaggia sotto il sole con quasi 40 gradi in mezzo a centinaia di persone e di corpi mezzi nudi, puzzolenti e sudati, e' orribile. Ho una tolleranza massima di un'ora e mezza e devo avere sdraio e ombrellone ,poi divento insofferente e devo andare via.
> In barca invece e' un altra cosa, ma anche li pretendo ombra e faccio giusto un tuffo veloce.
> Nel 2003 feci il mio primo bagno dopo oltre 11 anni che non ne facevo uno,da allora ad oggi avro' forse fatto al massimo una decina di bagni. Montagna mai provato, sicuramente il fatto che ci sia piu' fresco mi attira. Chissa',forse un giorno. Il mio habitat di vacanza sono le metropoli moderne ed affollate, meglio se si affacciano anche loro sul mare. Insomma il mare per me deve essere solo presente, sapere che e' li',ma non mi interessa toccarlo.


Se vivi dove si trova il mare più bello del mondo, non vedo perché dovresti andare in spiaggia con 40gradi e la folla.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> immagino e che mi metta sempre tristezza qnd una storia bella finisce
> Anche i ns amici tifavano ma Io il mio ex lo ammazzerei in qsto momento gli ho lasciato casa in città xche aveva casini di lavoro e me L ha ridotta un porcile
> L a cura  che aveva x me c'è L ha pure x casa mia come un quarto figlio adolescente
> 
> ...


Lo fa per farti vedere che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Sei tu che non apprezzi!


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fa per farti vedere che hai fatto la scelta migliore. Sei tu che non apprezzi!
> 
> e'vero che ingrata


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> immagino e che mi metta sempre tristezza qnd una storia bella finisce
> Anche i ns amici tifavano ma Io il mio ex lo ammazzerei in qsto momento gli ho lasciato casa in città xche aveva casini di lavoro e me L ha ridotta un porcile
> L a cura  che aveva x me c'è L ha pure x casa mia come un quarto figlio adolescente
> 
> ...


Sei stata brava tu a prestargliela, io non ci riuscirei mai con il mio ex. Ci sono persone a cui la presterei senza problemi (poche in realtà, perché sono un animaletto un po'  territoriale  ), ma ca va sans dire che se me la restituissero come un porcile sarebbe la prima e l'ultima volta.... Comunque diglielo eh, caso mai ti avesse scambiata per la donna delle pulizie


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei stata brava tu a prestargliela, io non ci riuscirei mai con il mio ex. Ci sono persone a cui la presterei senza problemi (poche in realtà, perché sono un animaletto un po'  territoriale  ), ma ca va sans dire che se me la restituissero come un porcile sarebbe la prima e l'ultima volta.... Comunque diglielo eh, caso mai ti avesse scambiata per la donna delle pulizie


detto  e ha a auto faccia tosta di dirmi be ma non era perfetta sei partita di corsa forse

rendetevi conto casa mia e mi fa pure le pulci

l ho lasciato perche a volte mi fa pena nonsotante sta vita da manager  e i suoi week da 35 enne le sue donne a me sa di persona sola

ma forse sono scema


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> detto  e ha a auto faccia tosta di dirmi be ma non era perfetta sei partita di corsa forse
> 
> rendetevi conto casa mia e mi fa pure le pulci
> 
> ...


Ma no. É semplicemente che una persona così non ha rispetto delle cose altrui. E nemmeno di te, che oltre ad avergli prestato la casa, hai dovuto pure sentire critiche per come la tieni 
Manager? Tanti soldi? Che vada in albergo, la prossima volta


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no. É semplicemente che una persona così non ha rispetto delle cose altrui. E nemmeno di te, che oltre ad avergli prestato la casa, hai dovuto pure sentire critiche per come la tieni
> Manager? Tanti soldi? Che vada in albergo, la prossima volta


ma lui  e 'così da sempre come dice brunetta mi da solo conferme 
Non ha ne cura ne empatia
Ma stavolta ha esagerato ho passato la serata a pulire


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma lui  e 'così da sempre come dice brunetta mi da solo conferme
> Non ha ne cura ne empatia
> Ma stavolta ha esagerato ho passato la serata a pulire


E tu non prestargli più la casa


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E tu non prestargli più la casa


 Certo che farò così


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma lui  e 'così da sempre come dice brunetta mi da solo conferme
> Non ha ne cura ne empatia
> Ma stavolta ha esagerato ho passato la serata a pulire


Io mi sarei servita di un’impresa e gli avrei mandato il conto. Minimo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma lui  e 'così da sempre come dice brunetta mi da solo conferme
> Non ha ne cura ne empatia
> Ma stavolta ha esagerato ho passato la serata a pulire


Ma io credo che non sia stato semplicemente superficiale e un po’ sporcaccione, credo (temo inconsapevolmente) che abbia segnato il territorio nel senso di volersi sentire a casa propria e anche “pisciare in giro” come un cane e il gatto.


----------



## Carola (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io credo che non sia stato semplicemente superficiale e un po’ sporcaccione, credo (temo inconsapevolmente) che abbia segnato il territorio nel senso di volersi sentire a casa propria e anche “pisciare in giro” come un cane e il gatto.


e va be ma c era ma lettiera eh Del gatto che è in vacanza con me

scherzi a parte non penso sai era così anche quel poco che viveva con me
Non ha cura ..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> e va be ma c era ma lettiera eh Del gatto che è in vacanza con me
> 
> scherzi a parte non penso sai era così anche quel poco che viveva con me
> Non ha cura ..


Appunto. Pensaci.


----------



## ologramma (23 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> D'inverno  è bello guardare il mare. A me i culi delle signore non interessano


lo vedi che siamo diversi,
Io la prima vacanza al mare con miei nonni avevo cinque anni in un baracca di pescatori , se ricordate la mia età o  la immaginate , fate un po' i conti


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Boh. Sapete che è proprio raro, ma raro raro, che mi perda ad osservare uno in costume al mare? Ci pensavo ora, domani proverò a farci caso . Che voglia di mare che mi avete fatto venire, credo che resterò spiaggiata tutto il giorno . Oggi la mia amica ed io abbiamo evitato causa meteo un po' instabile, ma il solo pensiero di vedere il mare (anche appena lo vedo, è come una magia ) a me viene allegria addosso


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Sapete che è proprio raro, ma raro raro, che mi perda ad osservare uno in costume al mare? Ci pensavo ora, domani proverò a farci caso . Che voglia di mare che mi avete fatto venire, credo che resterò spiaggiata tutto il giorno . Oggi la mia amica ed io abbiamo evitato causa meteo un po' instabile, ma il solo pensiero di vedere il mare (anche appena lo vedo, è come una magia ) a me viene allegria addosso


Io credo di non aver mai notato nessuno se non quelli palesemente ridicoli


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo di non aver mai notato nessuno se non quelli palesemente ridicoli


Io tendo a cercare di non perdere figli… oppure guardo il mare.

Meglio dire guarderó, ché quest’anno devo ancora vederlo..


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io tendo a cercare di non perdere figli… oppure guardo il mare.
> 
> Meglio dire guarderó, ché quest’anno devo ancora vederlo..


E se non fai la brava c’è il rischio che finisca l’estate senza vederlo


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se non fai la brava c’è il rischio che finisca l’estate senza vederlo


Non ti preoccupare. 

Io mi premuro di tenere i rapporti con chi conta


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io tendo a cercare di non perdere figli… oppure guardo il mare.
> 
> Meglio dire guarderó, ché quest’anno devo ancora vederlo..


Sì infatti, sempre stata anch'io a non perdere di vista mio figlio.  Unica eccezione il pensionato di cui vi avevo parlato, che mi aveva scambiata per una via di mezzo tra una badante e una potenziale "fiamma", elogiando la sua pensione.  Non me lo schiodavo più, e una volta mi fece pure perdere di vista mio figlio (ma è sempre così.... vivace? Ma sta sempre con te? ). E poi quando mi disse che avrei potuto prolungare il soggiorno a casa sua, l'unica cosa che lo frenava era appunto la presenza del bambino. Io basita. Madooooo, che ricordi , per fortuna che ho ancora quello vicino a casa mia, credo 80 suonati, che ogni tanto ci tenta ancora. Io son sempre di fretta


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì infatti, sempre stata anch'io a non perdere di vista mio figlio.  Unica eccezione il pensionato di cui vi avevo parlato, che mi aveva scambiata per una via di mezzo tra una badante e una potenziale "fiamma", elogiando la sua pensione.  Non me lo schiodavo più, e una volta mi fece pure perdere di vista mio figlio (ma è sempre così.... vivace? Ma sta sempre con te? ). E poi quando mi disse che avrei potuto prolungare il soggiorno a casa sua, l'unica cosa che lo frenava era appunto la presenza del bambino. Io basita. Madooooo, che ricordi , per fortuna che ho ancora quello vicino a casa mia, credo 80 suonati, che ogni tanto ci tenta ancora. Io son sempre di fretta


Tutte botte di autostima


----------



## Foglia (23 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutte botte di autostima


Hai voglia! Questo vicino a casa, una volta, parlando di non so più chi della televisione dei suoi tempi, mi disse una roba come per dire che era dei nostri tempi.  Il senso era che mi considerava una sua coetanea, anno più o anno meno. Lo disse cercando una sorta di complicità.  Bei momenti davvero


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Agosto 2021)

Vedi che non sai mai cigl


Foglia ha detto:


> Hai voglia! Questo vicino a casa, una volta, parlando di non so più chi della televisione dei suoi tempi, mi disse una roba come per dire che era dei nostri tempi.  Il senso era che mi considerava una sua coetanea, anno più o anno meno. Lo disse cercando una sorta di complicità.  Bei momenti davvero


Vedi che non sai mai cogliere l'occasione


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> detto  e ha a auto faccia tosta di dirmi be ma non era perfetta sei partita di corsa forse
> 
> rendetevi conto casa mia e mi fa pure le pulci
> 
> ...


Non è che sei gelosa? Continui a rimarcare le cose negative di lui , continui a rimarcare che lui è solo e sfigato nonostante i soldi e le donne che gli girano attorno ( magari ha solo questa , molto più giovane di te , e con lei ha creato quell' equilibrio che con te era oramai un ricordo)mentre tu sei felicissima con il nuovo uomo? Ma ti devi convincere che è la verità ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è che sei gelosa? Continui a rimarcare le cose negative di lui , continui a rimarcare che lui è solo e sfigato nonostante i soldi e le donne che gli girano attorno ( magari ha solo questa , molto più giovane di te , e con lei ha creato quell' equilibrio che con te era oramai un ricordo)mentre tu sei felicissima con il nuovo uomo? Ma ti devi convincere che è la verità ?


Più che gelosia ci leggo dispiacere. 
Chissà forse se l'ex marito fosse stato più attento ed avesse avuto attenzioni x Carola il matrimonio non sarebbe finito.


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è che sei gelosa? Continui a rimarcare le cose negative di lui , continui a rimarcare che lui è solo e sfigato nonostante i soldi e le donne che gli girano attorno ( magari ha solo questa , molto più giovane di te , e con lei ha creato quell' equilibrio che con te era oramai un ricordo)mentre tu sei felicissima con il nuovo uomo? Ma ti devi convincere che è la verità ?


Franco sono arrivata a casa e ho trovato la carne nel cestino dell umido piena  di vermi
Avevo vermi in mezza cucina che camminavano su x il
Lavabo e dentro i cestini della differenziata ho dovuto buttare via  tutto alle 22 di sera alzandomi il giorno dopo alle 530 per andare a Milano
Sono nera non gelosa
Non ho detto che è sfigsto dico che è solo nonsotante la vita che fa e che chiede sempre  appoggio a me se sta male se ha casini ecc allora almeno la decenza di lasciarmi casa non dico pulita ma non così

La  giovane lo ha già lasciato dopo avermi scritto che è uno stronzo tramite Facebook e che lei stava malissimo
Era dispiaciuta di nn aver salutato i ragzzi

Sono amareggiata non gelosa
I vermi ho anche un video se volete 
Di cosa mi devo convincere ? Sono sincera nn lo vorrei mai indietro ho chiesto a luglio il divorzio voglio  chiudere del tutto .


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più che gelosia ci leggo dispiacere.
> Chissà forse se l'ex marito fosse stato più attento ed avesse avuto attenzioni x Carola il matrimonio non sarebbe finito.


ma poi che dispiacere sono skifata da cotanta insensibilità 

non solo  attenzioni mancava ma le basi del rispetto

Oggi  x dire mi ha chiesto se può venire da me per aiutare il piccolo nei compiti
Ma perché non ti prendi una cazzo di casa ad es ???


----------



## Lostris (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Franco sono arrivata a casa e ho trovato la carne nel cestino dell umido piena  di vermi
> Avevo vermi in mezza cucina che camminavano su x il
> Lavabo e dentro i cestini della differenziata ho dovuto buttare via  tutto alle 22 di sera alzandomi il giorno dopo alle 530 per andare a Milano
> Sono nera non gelosa
> ...


ma che schifoooo


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma che schifoooo


appunto

non credo di meritare questo non ci va tanto a buttare almeno L umido che puzza .

la sua risposta è stata che aveva caisni di lavoro
Dai su ...

Non gelosa neanche delusa oramai am arrabbiata torno dalle mie vacanze e torvo casa  mia così ??

scusate la foto ma la gente magari non ci crede ...
per dire mi ha chiamato il fisioterapista di mio figlio che non è passato a pagare 
Lui voleva a tutti i costi facesse riabilitazione x la spalla anche se ormai a posto 
Lo Mando da un amico faccio io 
Si è visto ..
L amico Mi ha scritto : scusa  ma ho scritto più volte a Tuo  marito che ha letto ma non mi ha mai risposto .

TUTTO COSÌ
se ne fotte


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

Ho tolto video faceva troppo schifo


----------



## Ulisse (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho tolto video faceva troppo schifo


meglio mandarlo pure a lui
Però se non era solo, nemmeno la compagna si rendeva conto del macello che stavano lasciando ?


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> meglio mandarlo pure a lui
> Però se non era solo, nemmeno la compagna si rendeva conto del macello che stavano lasciando ?



il video girato era per lui eh

che compagna ? Era solo a casa mia


----------



## Ulisse (24 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> che compagna ? Era solo a casa mia


pensavo avesse portato anche l'attuale compagna.

ora, dopo il video, ci penserà almeno 20 volte prima di chederti la casa


----------



## Carola (24 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pensavo avesse portato anche l'attuale compagna.
> 
> ora, dopo il video, ci penserà almeno 20 volte prima di chederti la casa


ma come no
Mi ha Gia scritto  oggi se nn è un problema sto da voi x far studiare.....
Io sono in  Smart  eluì e va be

qnd e 'qui e tutto così non avendo casa e non avendo intenzione di prenderne una
Io x i ragazzi ho sempre accettato anche xche il rapporto è decente ma domenica sera mi ah andato fuori dalla grazia di dio

alternativa li porta in hotel e loro nn vogliono andarci non hanno nulla
Ma sono anni che deve prendere casa eh


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più che gelosia ci leggo dispiacere.
> Chissà forse se l'ex marito fosse stato più attento ed avesse avuto attenzioni x Carola il matrimonio non sarebbe finito.


mi sono sempre chiesto  se al marito di carola  gli fosse passata l'attrazione che aveva per lei dopo aver fatto tre figli? Dato che è stato anni senza fare sesso ed lei ha cercato o capitato l'extra che poi è diventato ufficiale  e lui si è sentito sollevato  ed ha iniziato a frequentare  altre donne fatalità più giovani , marpione  il ragazzetto credoo però che non lo sia più, giovane intendo.
Penso che frequentandole  non è che gli racconta frottole le deve compiacerei se no bay bay


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesto  se al marito di carola  gli fosse passata l'attrazione che aveva per lei dopo aver fatto tre figli? Dato che è stato anni senza fare sesso ed lei ha cercato o capitato l'extra che poi è diventato ufficiale  e lui si è sentito sollevato  ed ha iniziato a frequentare  altre donne fatalità più giovani , marpione  il ragazzetto credoo però che non lo sia più, giovane intendo.
> Penso che frequentandole  non è che gli racconta frottole le deve compiacerei se no bay bay


tu rispondo io secondo me si !
Gli era passata 
Mi vedeva come una mamma e forse in parte  ho sbagliato anche io perché mi sono calata completamente nel ruolo 
Prima ero  appetibile la bella ragazza facevo qualche sfilata modella ( feci anche un/ pubblicità  che passo in tv .. x uno shampoo ) carina sportiva e poco rompiballe

poi tre bimbi non eche fossi un cesso ma sicuramente meno curata e lui  ahimè e un po' un superficiale su questo aspetto è anche più isterica essendo sola sempre va be sapete già tutto Il seguito

essendo lui  molto bello avrà avuto parecchie occasioni io nn credo che mi tradisse ma mai dire mai 
Cmw so che adesso è rinato anche lui sembra ringiovanito e buon x lui solo che ste ragazze dopo un po' vorrebbero di più e lui non se la sente così dice 
Maagri qualcuna lo convincerà 
Lui sostiene che farebbe un torto ai na ragazzi visto che non c'è stato mai 

una delle cose che mi ha detto utilmente come sei tornata bella

tornata ?? Ma vafganculo
Passo e chiudo


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pensavo avesse portato anche l'attuale compagna.
> 
> ora, dopo il video, ci penserà almeno 20 volte prima di chederti la casa


Non è detto


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> tu rispondo io secondo me si !
> Gli era passata
> Mi vedeva come una mamma e forse in parte  ho sbagliato anche io perché mi sono calata completamente nel ruolo
> Prima ero  appetibile la bella ragazza facevo qualche sfilata modella ( feci anche un/ pubblicità  che passo in tv .. x uno shampoo ) carina sportiva e poco rompiballe
> ...


Comunque è un grande!


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

[


francoff ha detto:


> Comunque è un grande!


Si lo penso anche io
Non fossi la sua ex moglie x cui viene qnd può ti avvisa all ultimo che no che si ci sono anzi no anzi si!
Ultimo week che doveva tenere suo figlio piccolo lo ha lasciato alla sorella perché mi ha detto che aveva una cosa a Milano e che aveva diritto a rifarsi una vita come ho fatto io 

unico week che vedi tuo figlio ??
Anche la sorella ha detto sei un cretino
Più che altro il piccolo ha detto si vede che aveva di meglio da fare ma nnnci. Rabbia con rassegnazione del tipo papà e così

un grande visto d a occhi adulti e con palle colme da famiglia ma x un figlio ...

la più furba e' la femmina che se lo intorta come nessuna mai  ma non ne ha sta opinione . E si vergogna qnd e con amici e lo incontra dice mamma sembra un vecchio che fa il giovane
In realtà è un bel uomo ma lei lo vede da figlia 

a dir eil vero anche a me sembra ridicolo a volte però mi fa tenerezza alla fine è solo
Davvero 
Solo con 2 russe direte voi  inginocchiate ...
Non credo 

la ex fidanzata  precedente era carina e dolce solo troppo buona x me


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Comunque è un grande!


 Tenta anche tu stra strada se ti garba 
Mi sembrate x certi versi simili poi magari sbaglio


----------



## Ulisse (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> È stata una bella estate. Come un grosso addio a qualcosa che non ci sarà più. Siamo quattro coppie amiche da sempre , a rotazione sono venuti a trovarci i vari figli. Tutti sapevano che è la fine di qualcosa,


Sei stato forte e capace a riprendere la tua vita che ora vivi con serenità.
Però mi ha fatto un pizzico di tristezza leggerti
Con gli amici consapevoli del tuo cambio lavorativo che ti porterà lontano da loro per tanto tempo.
Forse anche per la tua ex nn sarà facile da digerire visto che, da quanto ho capito, ha fortemento cercato di ricostruire con te.

mi hai fatto ricordare il finale di Sapore di Mare.







francoff ha detto:


> io ho iniziato con una bellissima Inter


non ti abituare.
Finirà presto
molto presto


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sei stato forte e capace a riprendere la tua vita che ora vivi con serenità.
> Però mi ha fatto un pizzico di tristezza leggerti
> Con gli amici consapevoli del tuo cambio lavorativo che ti porterà lontano da loro per tanto tempo.
> Forse anche per la tua ex nn sarà facile da digerire visto che, da quanto ho capito, ha fortemento cercato di ricostruire con te.
> ...


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

Sono sul treno ci credete che c'è gente ch e litiga x il vaccino si vaccino no 

che palle se  ne può più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono sul treno ci credete che c'è gente ch e litiga x il vaccino si vaccino no
> 
> che palle se  ne può più


Certo che non se ne può più...
Io ho deciso che continuerò a frequentare solo amici vaccinati...e relativi figli...
Chi è senza vaccino non passa nemmeno il portone...(e fortunatamente noi siamo tutti pro vaccino e infatti abbiamo vaccinato anche i figli!!!)
Mia sorella ha un paio di amici no vax...ci saranno sicuramente discussioni e tensioni...mi spiace perché sono amici di sempre...
Ma amen...


----------



## Ulisse (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono sul treno ci credete che c'è gente ch e litiga x il vaccino si vaccino no
> 
> che palle se  ne può più


io ormai da tempo evito qualsiasi confronto.

Ho maturato l'idea che a distanza di ormai un paio di anni si è creato sufficiente materiale informativo e dati oggettivi per rendersi conto della sua utilità. Negarli è essere in malafede. 
Citare eventuali effetti collaterali futuri resta un gran bel alibi perchè, appunto, non prevedibili.
Se li temi allora non fartelo e stop. Ci sta poco da discutere pure su questo approccio da moderna Cassandra 

In sintesi, ora come ora chi discute non lo fa per apertura mentale o per mettere in discussione le proprie scelte ma solo per rompere le gia provate gonadi a chi non la pensa allo stesso modo.
Puoi portarlo pure in pellegrinaggio in 20 terapie intensive a vedere persone intubate.
Non gli farai cambiare idea.

Ma, cosa importante, ora sono io che non voglio fargli cambiare idea...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io ormai da tempo evito qualsiasi confronto.
> 
> Ho maturato l'idea che a distanza di ormai un paio di anni si è creato sufficiente materiale informativo e dati oggettivi per rendersi conto della sua utilità. Negarli è essere in malafede.
> Citare eventuali effetti collaterali futuri resta un gran bel alibi perchè, appunto, non prevedibili.
> ...


Ma anche a me non frega un cazz se non ti vaccini...basta poi che se ci richiudano stai in casa tu no vax...
E io posso andare al lavoro a scuola in biblioteca senza rotture di coglioni....
Non chiediamo troppo o no?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Sono sul treno ci credete che c'è gente ch e litiga x il vaccino si vaccino no
> 
> che palle se  ne può più


Come ovunque in Italia purtroppo 
Uno contro gli altri invece di essere solidali. Come in ogni cosa



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che non se ne può più...
> Io ho deciso che continuerò a frequentare solo amici vaccinati...e relativi figli...
> Chi è senza vaccino non passa nemmeno il portone...(e fortunatamente noi siamo tutti pro vaccino e infatti abbiamo vaccinato anche i figli!!!)
> Mia sorella ha un paio di amici no vax...ci saranno sicuramente discussioni e tensioni...mi spiace perché sono amici di sempre...
> Ma amen...


Perderai degli amici. Probabilmente per te non erano amici veri. O almeno se fossi messa alla porta per avere un’idea diversa da un mio amico capirei che non era amicizia. 
ho amici che non hanno intenzione di vaccinarsi. Massimo rispetto da parte mia. Se no  che amica sarei



Ulisse ha detto:


> io ormai da tempo evito qualsiasi confronto.
> 
> Ho maturato l'idea che a distanza di ormai un paio di anni si è creato sufficiente materiale informativo e dati oggettivi per rendersi conto della sua utilità. Negarli è essere in malafede.
> Citare eventuali effetti collaterali futuri resta un gran bel alibi perchè, appunto, non prevedibili.
> ...


Però vale anche l’opposto. Tralasciando i nova x, io sento più accaniti quelli che si sono vaccinati contro chi non vuole vaccinarsi 
Dei miei amici che non si sono vaccinati per questo virus nessuno ha detto nulla perché io mi sono vaccinata.
Io credo che tra persone intelligenti dovrebbe essere così


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però vale anche l’opposto. Tralasciando i nova x, io sento più accaniti quelli che si sono vaccinati contro chi non vuole vaccinarsi
> Dei miei amici che non si sono vaccinati per questo virus nessuno ha detto nulla perché io mi sono vaccinata.
> Io credo che tra persone intelligenti dovrebbe essere così


Idem per me


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2021)

Io penso che se non hai qualcosa di particolare non vaccinarsi sia da poco intelligenti. E io di coglioni attorno non ne voglio. Se sei mio amico ti ho sopravvalutato.... Ha ragione Giulia.... Fora di bal!!!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Io penso che se non hai qualcosa di particolare non vaccinarsi sia da poco intelligenti. E io di coglioni attorno non ne voglio. Se sei mio amico ti ho sopravvalutato.... Ha ragione Giulia.... Fora di bal!!!


Ecco io invece non voglio amici che non sanno rispettare le mie idee e per me è fondamentale rispettare le loro anche quando non concordo e loro lo sanno 
Nel caso del vaccino invece li capisco pur essendo vaccinata quindi mi è ancora più facile rispettare la loro decisione


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Io penso che se non hai qualcosa di particolare non vaccinarsi sia da poco intelligenti. E io di coglioni attorno non ne voglio. Se sei mio amico ti ho sopravvalutato.... Ha ragione Giulia.... Fora di bal!!!


 Certo però non me la sento di attaccare giudicando 
Ad es nelle Dolomiti non cono andata ad una cena in casa ho detto vediamoci fuori nessuno dei proprietari di casa  era vaccinaro e che cazzo !!


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo però non me la sento di attaccare giudicando
> Ad es nelle Dolomiti non cono andata ad una cena in casa ho detto vediamoci fuori nessuno dei proprietari di casa  era vaccinaro e che cazzo !!


che belle le dolomiti mi manca da una vita  sono 25 anni che non ci vado.
Noi siamo vaccinati e frequento in privato amici vaccinati con nipoti , cene o feste solo con l'amica storica di mia moglie  e ultimamente una figli che vive nei dintorni di milano  un po troppo peperina  e non so se si è vaccinata  insieme al compagno , mi sono tenuto alla larga ed eravamo in campo aperto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perderai degli amici. Probabilmente per te non erano amici veri. O almeno se fossi messa alla porta per avere un’idea diversa da un mio amico capirei che non era amicizia.
> ho amici che non hanno intenzione di vaccinarsi. Massimo rispetto da parte mia. Se no  che amica sarei


Nocciola...
Qua ormai non è più questione di avere idee opinioni i che altro...
Qua bisogna salvarsi il culo a vicenda...
Se per farlo mi devo iniettare qualcosa...lo faccio volentieri...
PS i miei amici...tutti vaccinati!!!
E noi siamo sempre stati...vicini...
Chi non la pensa come me ..non è mio amico...
Io sono molto estrema...
L anno scorso per tutelare mio padre e mia zia io non sono andata al lavoro per 3 mesi...
Sono stata a casa a stipendio zero...
Posso quindi scegliere chi si è chi no stia con me e la mia famiglia!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nocciola...
> Qua ormai non è più questione di avere idee opinioni i che altro...
> Qua bisogna salvarsi il culo a vicenda...
> Se per farlo mi devo iniettare qualcosa...lo faccio volentieri...
> ...


Ma certo che puoi 
Io ragiono diversamente tutto qui 
Ho un’altra idea dell’amicizia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che puoi
> Io ragiono diversamente tutto qui
> Ho un’altra idea dell’amicizia


Qua si potrebbe aprire un post infinito...
Poi basterebbe vedere cosa farebbe un amico per te o tu cosa faresti...
Noi di esempi ne abbiamo...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Qua si potrebbe aprire un post infinito...
> Poi basterebbe vedere cosa farebbe un amico per te o tu cosa faresti...
> Noi di esempi ne abbiamo...


Sapessi quante delusioni ho preso, anche qui dentro
Eppure l’amicizia per me continua a essere qualcosa di molto importante. Poi ci sono Amici e amici


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> tu rispondo io secondo me si !
> Gli era passata
> Mi vedeva come una mamma e forse in parte  ho sbagliato anche io perché mi sono calata completamente nel ruolo
> Prima ero  appetibile la bella ragazza facevo qualche sfilata modella ( feci anche un/ pubblicità  che passo in tv .. x uno shampoo ) carina sportiva e poco rompiballe
> ...


Mandacelo anche da parte mia!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sapessi quante delusioni ho preso, anche qui dentro
> Eppure l’amicizia per me continua a essere qualcosa di molto importante. Poi ci sono Amici e amici


Idem...
Ma credo al momento e spero di non sbagliarmi di essermi circondata di amici con la A ... maiuscola...
Solo il tempo avrà le risposte...
Poi purtroppo io sono molto onesta e diretta...quindi ...la selezione avviene abbastanza in fretta...
Io lo so..posso stare sui coglioni...ma se non ci sto...hai trovato un'amica vera...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Idem...
> Ma credo al momento e spero di non sbagliarmi di essermi circondata di amici con la A ... maiuscola...
> Solo il tempo avrà le risposte...
> Poi purtroppo io sono molto onesta e diretta...quindi ...la selezione avviene abbastanza in fretta...
> Io lo so..posso stare sui coglioni...ma se non ci sto...hai trovato un'amica vera...


Anche io al momento. Diciamo che un po’ di selezione l’ho fatta e misuro i rapporti per quello che sono e mi sono adeguata 
Proprio per questo mi tengo stretta quello che ho e il vaccino non influisce


----------



## Carola (25 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Idem...
> Ma credo al momento e spero di non sbagliarmi di essermi circondata di amici con la A ... maiuscola...
> Solo il tempo avrà le risposte...
> Poi purtroppo io sono molto onesta e diretta...quindi ...la selezione avviene abbastanza in fretta...
> Io lo so..posso stare sui coglioni...ma se non ci sto...hai trovato un'amica vera...


assomigli un po' a me ...


----------



## Ulisse (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però vale anche l’opposto. Tralasciando i nova x, io sento più accaniti quelli che si sono vaccinati contro chi non vuole vaccinarsi
> Dei miei amici che non si sono vaccinati per questo virus nessuno ha detto nulla perché io mi sono vaccinata.
> Io credo che tra persone intelligenti dovrebbe essere così


per esperienza vissuta sulla mia pelle, l'insistenza ed accanimento l'ho riscontrata fra gli amici no-vax.
Si sono sempre rivolti a me, come un cretino incapace a discernere il bene dal male, come unici detentori del sapere, virologi di fama mondiale e fini costituzionalisti.

Ho litigato con dei cari amici, fermi sostenitori della inutilità e pericolosità del vaccino solo perchè ho sottolineato che raccimolare in rete 4 ritagli di giornale e spezzoni di articoli non ci mettono in condizione di affermare un bel niente.
Accetto come unica giustificazione la paura sugli effetti a lungo termine.
Poiche siamo fra completi ignoranti, per me altre spiegazioni/motivazioni durano meno di un peto in una giornata ventosa.

Sapevo bene della loro posizione nei confronti dei vaccini ed ho sempre evitato di toccare questo tasto per la consapevolezza di come facilmente il discorso potesse degenerare. Ed è successo .


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per esperienza vissuta sulla mia pelle, l'insistenza ed accanimento l'ho riscontrata fra gli amici no-vax.
> Si sono sempre rivolti a me, come un cretino incapace a discernere il bene dal male, come unici detentori del sapere, virologi di fama mondiale e fini costituzionalisti.
> 
> Ho litigato con dei cari amici, fermi sostenitori della inutilità e pericolosità del vaccino solo perchè ho sottolineato che raccimolare in rete 4 ritagli di giornale e spezzoni di articoli non ci mettono in condizione di affermare un bel niente.
> ...


No non ho amici novax ma solo amici dubbiosi su questo vaccino come nonostante sia vaccinata lo sono anche io 
So cosa pensano e lo condivido e lo rispetto 
Tutto qui


----------



## Ulisse (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non ho amici novax ma solo amici dubbiosi su questo vaccino come nonostante sia vaccinata lo sono anche io
> So cosa pensano e lo condivido e lo rispetto
> Tutto qui


abbiamo amici diversi


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non ho amici novax ma solo amici dubbiosi su questo vaccino come nonostante sia vaccinata lo sono anche io
> So cosa pensano e lo condivido e lo rispetto
> Tutto qui


io ho un amico che la pensa in un modo strano perchè è sempre stato diffidente , è una vita che lo conosco , pensa lo anche sul cibo  e su altre cose , l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto che non si era vaccinato , se ripenso che ne è uscito bene anzi benissimo da due ischemie celebrali lo reputo uno sprovveduto .
Io non li capisco questi novax , non penso che lo stato ci fa vaccinare così si toglie dalle palle chi  gli sta bene? No  e neanche che si comporta in un modo  sprovveduto , perchè gli organi di controllo per capire se è efficace oppure no, ci sono sia   enti italiani che stranieri che li studiano i dati   forse la novità della pandemia e lo scoperta del vaccino in tempi brevi  ne ha aumentato la  diffidenza e poi mettiamoci qualche persona che ha perso la vita per loro problemi inerenti al vaccino ha completato l'opera .
Volevo ricordare che di morti conclamati ce ne sono stati parecchi  quindi dico che se anche fosse ne morirebbe qualcuno che non si sapeva che avrebbe portato ad ammalarsi   e poi soccombere  , non sottovalutiamo il vaccinarsi, so che quello che ho scritto puo passare per un pensiero cinico , ma vedete ora quanti novax  muoiono  di quelli che si reinfettano  dopo vaccinati ?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ho un amico che la pensa in un modo strano perchè è sempre stato diffidente , è una vita che lo conosco , pensa lo anche sul cibo  e su altre cose , l'ho incontrato e mi ha detto che non si era vaccinato , se ripenso che ne è uscito bene anzi benissimo da due ischemie celebrali lo reputo uno sprovveduto .
> Io non li capisco questi novax , non penso che lo stato ci fa vaccinare così si toglie dalle palle chi  gli sta bene? No  e neanche che si comporta in un modo  sprovveduto , perchè gli organi di controllo per capire se è efficace oppure no, ci sono sia   enti italiani che stranieri che li studiano i dati   forse la novità della pandemia e lo scoperta del vaccino in tempi brevi  ne ha aumentato la  diffidenza e poi mettiamoci qualche persona che ha perso la vita per loro problemi inerenti al vaccino ha completato l'opera .
> Volevo ricordare che di morti conclamati ce ne sono stati parecchi  quindi dico che se anche fosse ne morirebbe qualcuno che non si sapeva che avrebbe portato ad ammalarsi   e poi soccombere  , non sottovalutiamo il vaccinarsi, so che quello che ho scritto puo passare per un pensiero cinico , ma vedete ora quanti novax  muoiono  di quelli che si reinfettano  dopo vaccinati ?


Vaccinarsi non è obbligatorio ..
Vedi in Israele con tutto che già 1.000.000 sono alla terza dose probabilmente tornano in lockdown .. E in terapia intensiva c'è dal no Vax  a chi ha fatto la terza dose ... 
Poi chi ha la soluzione  è bravo  l'unica cosa quasi certa è che chi è guarito dal covid sembra che resti immunr anche dalla variante delta  , finora ...


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vaccinarsi non è obbligatorio ..
> Vedi in Israele con tutto che già 1.000.000 sono alla terza dose probabilmente tornano in lockdown .. E in terapia intensiva c'è dal no Vax  a chi ha fatto la terza dose ...
> Poi chi ha la soluzione  è bravo  l'unica cosa quasi certa è che chi è guarito dal covid sembra che resti immunr anche dalla variante delta  , finora ...


 vedi che tutto è nuovo quindi vediamo i sviluppi poi ci faranno sapere , ti dico solo che nel reparto  dove si organizzano i vaccini qui da noi si parla già che se serve la terza dose ci chiamano loro , perchè già hanno i nostri dati


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioa a tutti le vacanze stanno per volgere al termine chi preferisce il mare e chi la montagna? Le città d arte io le escludo in questa stagione  per il caldo


Non so perché ma mi è venuta in mente questa canzone.







Nocciola ha detto:


> Perderai degli amici. Probabilmente per te non erano amici veri. O almeno se fossi messa alla porta per avere un’idea diversa da un mio amico capirei che non era amicizia.
> ho amici che non hanno intenzione di vaccinarsi. Massimo rispetto da parte mia. Se no  che amica sarei
> 
> 
> ...


Quest'estate una nostra amica è stata isolata da un gruppo di quelli che credeva suoi amici.
Lei e tutta la famiglia avevano fatto il Covid, ma il Green Pass non potevano ottenerlo perché erano passati sette mesi. IGG alte, non sono persone ignoranti (lui è un docente universitario).
Gli altri terza media, commessi, un vigile. Appena hanno saputo che lei avendo le IGG alte non voleva vaccinarsi, l'hanno mobbizzata con tutta la famiglia. Si è confidata con noi, senza sapere della nostra posizione, che dire? Era sconvolta, poiché erano persone che conosceva da tanti anni.
(noi con quelli avevamo già rotto l'anno scorso, giudicandoli molto opportunisti e pettegoli e frequentiamo altre persone molto più easy).
E' il momento giusto per capire chi è un vero amico e chi no.
Un vero amico sa accettarti per quello che sei, non pretende di cambiarti, ti vuole bene e ti sa capire. E soprattutto non gliene frega niente se tu sei nero, gay, nudista, sei stitico o soffri di coliti o se voti PD o Salvini. Capisce le tue paure, le sa comprendere, non pretende che tu faccia quello che vuole. E soprattutto non ti bullizza.
Gli altri, fanculo.
A me dispiace che si sia arrivati a tanto, e sinceramente vedere e leggere tanto odio mi infastidisce.
Chiunque manifesti eccessive modalità di intolleranza, di qualsiasi tipo (ora è novax vs prova, domani sarà altro, perché è uno schema mentale che trova un bersaglio), con me chiude. In tutte le questioni si può essere in disaccordo ma trovare modo di discutere e soprattutto tollerarsi.
Anche perché non siamo alla fine di una storia gialla per cui si possono già trarre le conclusioni e sapere il colpevole.



Ulisse ha detto:


> per esperienza vissuta sulla mia pelle, l'insistenza ed accanimento l'ho riscontrata fra gli amici no-vax.
> Si sono sempre rivolti a me, come un cretino incapace a discernere il bene dal male, come unici detentori del sapere, virologi di fama mondiale e fini costituzionalisti.
> 
> Ho litigato con dei cari amici, fermi sostenitori della inutilità e pericolosità del vaccino solo perchè ho sottolineato che raccimolare in rete 4 ritagli di giornale e spezzoni di articoli non ci mettono in condizione di affermare un bel niente.
> ...


Novax e provax privi di competenze adeguate sono generalmente sempre estremisti e intolleranti.
Su questo siamo d'accordo.
D'altronde siamo entrati in un periodo storico in cui discussioni e temi un tempo appannaggio di medici, ricercatori, CTF, biotecnologi (avendo frequentato per anni una compagnia di soggetti simili so di cosa si parla la sera al pub anche davanti a una birra) sono ora di dominio pubblico e di conseguenza strumento politico. Vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo al periodo in cui tra uomini della mia età si parlava ancora di figa, di calcio, di musica, di viaggi. Echecazzo.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quest'estate una nostra amica è stata isolata da un gruppo di quelli che credeva suoi amici.
> Lei e tutta la famiglia avevano fatto il Covid, ma il Green Pass non potevano ottenerlo perché erano passati sette mesi. IGG alte, non sono persone ignoranti (lui è un docente universitario).
> Gli altri terza media, commessi, un vigile. Appena hanno saputo che lei avendo le IGG alte non voleva vaccinarsi, l'hanno mobbizzata con tutta la famiglia. Si è confidata con noi, senza sapere della nostra posizione, che dire? Era sconvolta, poiché erano persone che conosceva da tanti anni.
> (noi con quelli avevamo già rotto l'anno scorso, giudicandoli molto opportunisti e pettegoli e frequentiamo altre persone molto più easy).
> ...


Ho amici differenti  
Le uniche persone da cui sono stata schifata/evitata poiché non vaccinata non erano amici


----------



## Ulisse (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' il momento giusto per capire chi è un vero amico e chi no.


Il problema è che questa pandemia lascia poca scelta.
Fra amici intelligenti e pensanti, ognuno accetta la decisione degli altri pur se non la condivide.
Se però si hanno amici con comportamenti a rischio e sono potenzialmente più pericolose di altre l'unica soluzione è non frequentarle.
Questo non dovrebbe intaccare l'amicizia.

Al limite, ne intacca la percezione che si ha dell'intelligenza dell'altro.
Io da sostenitore del vaccino, ritengo l'amico no-vax stupido nel non farlo.
Se lo ritenevo intelligente prima, dopo la sua scelta, qualche dubbio mi viene.
Ovviamente vale pure il viceversa.
Un no-vax convinto mi considererà stupido a vaccinarmi perchè attribuisce alla cosa un rischio superiore ai benefici.

ho amici con cui si è chiarito pacificamente che le differenti vedute sulla cosa ci costringono ad una drastica riduzione delle frequentazioni.
Tu non vuoi vaccinarti. Bene
Io mi prendo i rischi del vaccino ma non quelli di stare a cenare, gomito a gomito, con chi no nlo ha fatto e ritiene inutile indossare la mascherina.

Altri amici, una minoranza per fortuna, hanno preso queste posizioni sul personale ed io non posso farci niente.
Da vaccinato è ovvio che certe limitazioni sarò io a richiederle visto che dall'altra parte ci sta chi non crede a niente.
Se l'amicizia ne esce compromessa non sarà per colpa mia.

Una cosa ho notato.
Veramente lo pensavo da prima della pandemia e quest'ultima ha ulteriromente confermato il mio pensiero.
I problemi maggiori li ho avuti da tutte quelle amicizie almeno trentennali. Adolescenziali.
Il crescere insieme negli anni della spensieratezza, ha fatto da forte collante in quelli successivi resistendo alle scuciture che poi si sono create per differenti percorsi cultrali, lavorativi o sociali.
Diversamente a quelle nate in età matura, le vecchie sono amicizie nate non tanto per scelta o affinità ma per puro caso.
Ed in queste situazioni si nota ancora di più.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho amici differenti
> Le uniche persone da cui sono stata schifata/evitata poiché non vaccinata non erano amici


Non lo sono in qualsiasi caso.


Ulisse ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa pandemia lascia poca scelta.
> Fra amici intelligenti e pensanti, ognuno accetta la decisione degli altri pur se non la condivide.
> *Se però si hanno amici con comportamenti a rischio* e sono potenzialmente più pericolose di altre l'unica soluzione è non frequentarle.
> Questo non dovrebbe intaccare l'amicizia.
> ...


A me se uno si vaccina o no frega niente.
Manco se fuma, pur essendo io asmatico, cosa che comporta molti più rischi .
Diciamo che vivo e lascio vivere.
Però ognuno ha il diritto di pensare e fare quello che vuole.
Anche quello in neretto.

PS Tradire non è un comportamento a rischio?
Andare in motel, frequentare persone intimamente di cui si ignora la vita quotidiana?
A una bella ragazza non vaccinata diresti di no per una notte di sesso?
Davvero?


PS 2 Tra luglio e agosto sono morte 9 persone tra i miei conoscenti, tra cui il miglior amico di mio padre. Tutte vaccinate. La vita non ti dà alcuna garanzia, puoi evitare tutti i rischi che vuoi, ma quando arriva quel giorno... Un'emorragia, un ictus, un infarto e ciao. Ogni persona ha qualcosa da dare. 

Ho conosciuto quest'estate al mare una coppia di hippy, mi sono incuriosito a sapere del loro mondo. Io sono così, curioso, non mi piace escludere qualcuno perché è diverso da me.
Mare, montagna... perché scegliere?
Io farei tutti e due.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo sono in qualsiasi caso.


In che senso?


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso?


Non sono amici, appunto. E' partito il messaggio anche se non completo. Stavo confermando.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono amici, appunto. E' partito il messaggio anche se non completo. Stavo confermando.


Ah, ok 

Comunque ti dirò che, per mia fortuna. ho fatto ben poche "scoperte" in questo senso , sarà pur casuale, ma non credo


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, ok
> 
> Comunque ti dirò che, per mia fortuna. ho fatto ben poche "scoperte" in questo senso , sarà pur casuale, ma non credo


Mi sa che tu sei molto più selettiva di me.
No, in realtà io non ho avuto nessuna sorpresa.
Nulla che non mi aspettassi, ecco.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me se uno si vaccina o no frega niente.
> Manco se fuma, pur essendo io asmatico, cosa che comporta molti più rischi .
> Diciamo che vivo e lascio vivere.
> Però ognuno ha il diritto di pensare e fare quello che vuole.
> Anche quello in neretto.


mai pensato diversamente.
ho solo osservato nel mio precendete post che fra amici intelligenti non si mette l'amicizia in discussione se si è costretti a ridurre le frequentazioni perchè non tutti siamo vaccinati. E non per problematiche ma per libera scelta.

non me ne frega una mazza se fumi, bevi o vai a mignotte senza precauzioni.
Sono comportamenti a rischio che non impattano me.
Se però il tuo comportamento può avere delle ricadute su di me allora il discorso cambia.
Sono costretto a cautelarmi senza per questo dover mettere in duscussione un'amicizia.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu sei molto più selettiva di me.
> No, in realtà io non ho avuto nessuna sorpresa.
> Nulla che non mi aspettassi, ecco.


Non so che dirti, sarò anche fortunata. Ti dirò che al mare, l'altro giorno, la mia amica ed io siamo incappate in una sciura che aveva l'ossessione del metro di distanza (eravamo in spiaggia libera). Sai che mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio per sapere (dopo che le avevo detto "sciura, il metro c'è! ") se mi avessero lasciato passare o se fossi sgattaiolata come una ladra in spiaggia. E non sono manco stata l'unica  , un paiolo grosso come una casa a chiunque entrasse. Ad un certo punto ha moltiplicato i suoi posti (cioé ha messo asciugamani intorno a lei per non far sedere nessuno a distanza di svariati metri). Ma io piuttosto che diventar così preferisco la morte, poi ognuno si regola come crede. Per inciso: poi si è scusata. Con noi, come con altri (è arrivata a fare il quarto grado a ragazzi che erano entrati e hanno preso posto nei lettini lasciati lì da una zia ). Insopportabile proprio, non so come ho fatto a non sfancularla


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa pandemia lascia poca scelta.
> Fra amici intelligenti e pensanti, ognuno accetta la decisione degli altri pur se non la condivide.
> Se però si hanno amici con comportamenti a rischio e sono potenzialmente più pericolose di altre l'unica soluzione è non frequentarle.
> Questo non dovrebbe intaccare l'amicizia.
> ...


Perché non è colpa tua? Se non è tua non è neanche loro. O meglio sei tu che non rispetti le loro idee 
Ps : piantiamola di etichettare come novax chi non vuole fare questo vaccino


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mai pensato diversamente.
> ho solo osservato nel mio precendete post che fra amici intelligenti non si mette l'amicizia in discussione se si è costretti a ridurre le frequentazioni perchè non tutti siamo vaccinati. E non per problematiche ma per libera scelta.
> 
> non me ne frega una mazza se fumi, bevi o vai a mignotte senza precauzioni.
> ...


Fondamentalmente ridurre i comportamenti a rischio indipendentemente dalla vaccinazione è consigliabile per tutti, per cui non posso darti  torto.
Io avevo in ufficio gente che veniva con raffreddore e  febbre in area antecovid, col risultato che da un ammalato se ne generavano altri.
Poi in era Covid ho notizia di molta gente che ha lavorato ugualmente pur con sintomi inequivocabili. Questo pure nella ditta di mia moglie, ambiente chiuso. Fortunatamente lei non si è ammalata.
All'approssimarsi del cambio di stagione, verso ottobre, ai primi freddi, tutti dovranno comunque prestare molta attenzione quest'anno. Un mio consiglio. Indipendemente dal Green Pass e soprattutto se la vaccinazione è stata fatta prima di maggio.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so che dirti, sarò anche fortunata. Ti dirò che al mare, l'altro giorno, la mia amica ed io siamo incappate in una sciura che aveva l'ossessione del metro di distanza (eravamo in spiaggia libera). Sai che mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio per sapere (dopo che le avevo detto "sciura, il metro c'è! ") se mi avessero lasciato passare o se fossi sgattaiolata come una ladra in spiaggia. E non sono manco stata l'unica  , un paiolo grosso come una casa a chiunque entrasse. Ad un certo punto ha moltiplicato i suoi posti (cioé ha messo asciugamani intorno a lei per non far sedere nessuno a distanza di svariati metri). Ma io piuttosto che diventar così preferisco la morte, poi ognuno si regola come crede. Per inciso: poi si è scusata. Con noi, come con altri (è arrivata a fare il quarto grado a ragazzi che erano entrati e hanno preso posto nei lettini lasciati lì da una zia ). Insopportabile proprio, non so come ho fatto a non sfancularla


E' il motivo per cui vado in Corsica.
Non ho visto grossi cambiamenti in generale nel comportamento delle persone, poche mascherine anche nelle vie dove erano obbligatorie, Green pass disatteso nei locali all'aperto (dove sarebbe obbligatorio), dopo il deserto che si era creato nelle aree a frequentazione mitteleuropea (a parte francesi e italiani non lo aveva nessuno), comportamenti molto rilassati.
Per esempio, nei supermercati, al banco della frutta, mascherina obbligatoria ma tutti senza guanti a toccacciare la frutta per sceglierla, come sempre.
I tedeschi sono dei gran cagacazzo, ma su altre cose: ti rimproverano se parli dopo le 22,30, se usi la doccia della spiaggia per più di 30 secondi, urlano al cane se abbaia più di 45 secondi, insomma sono così, barbosi per natura. Non tutti, eh. Alcuni tra loro sono decisamente più easy.
Alcuni italiani sono andati veramente in paranoia, sinceramente, ma generalmente lo sono al punto tale da non prendere neppure in considerazione l'idea di varcare la frontiera, a parte quel gruppo che citavo sopra, che ha la roulotte fissa e che comunque si posiziona sempre nelle aree più isolate da sempre.
Il nostro gruppo di italiani  è molto più easy, pur essendo tutti vaccinati. Ci siamo fatti pizzate, aperitivi, cantate, tutto come sempre.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente ridurre i comportamenti a rischio indipendentemente dalla vaccinazione è consigliabile per tutti, per cui non posso darti  torto.
> Io avevo in ufficio gente che veniva con raffreddore e  febbre in area antecovid, col risultato che da un ammalato se ne generavano altri.
> *Poi in era Covid ho notizia di molta gente che ha lavorato ugualmente pur con sintomi inequivocabili*. Questo pure nella ditta di mia moglie, ambiente chiuso. Fortunatamente lei non si è ammalata.
> All'approssimarsi del cambio di stagione, verso ottobre, ai primi freddi, tutti dovranno comunque prestare molta attenzione quest'anno. Un mio consiglio.


Ecco, su questo aspetto io sono attentissima. Ma lo ero già da prima del covid. Mio figlio anni fa si beccò la scarlattina. Niente che non perda di infettività se curato con l'antibiotico.
Appena uscì la pediatra (nel sospetto avevo persino evitato di far uscire mio figlio) e fece la diagnosi, mi domandò se per scrupolo, non volessi anch'io un bell'antibiotico e via 
Sono abbastanza restia nell'uso dei medicinali, un antibiotico non è una botta di salute, ma c'è da dire che non mi ha mai uccisa. All'espoca nel mio studio c'era una segretaria con una sorella affetta da leucemia, perennemente in dialisi e in conseguenza senza difese immunitarie. Pensai a lei e non ci pensai certo due volte a buttar giù un medicinale che sapevo per certo che non mi avrebbe ammazzata


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco, su questo aspetto io sono attentissima. Ma lo ero già da prima del covid. Mio figlio anni fa si beccò la scarlattina. Niente che non perda di infettività se curato con l'antibiotico.
> Appena uscì la pediatra (nel sospetto avevo persino evitato di far uscire mio figlio) e fece la diagnosi, mi domandò se per scrupolo, non volessi anch'io un bell'antibiotico e via
> Sono abbastanza restia nell'uso dei medicinali, un antibiotico non è una botta di salute, ma c'è da dire che non mi ha mai uccisa. All'espoca nel mio studio c'era una segretaria con una sorella affetta da leucemia, perennemente in dialisi e in conseguenza senza difese immunitarie. Pensai a lei e non ci pensai certo due volte a buttar giù un medicinale che sapevo per certo che non mi avrebbe ammazzata


Mia figlia pidocchi per 8 anni. 8 anni di Mom e pettinino. Un incubo.
Un'estate anni fa, in Croazia, al primo giorno di vacanza mi beccai quel classico virus influenzale  che dà diarrea.
Probabilmente da un bicchiere di sliboviksa offertomi.
Passai due settimane con febbre alta e diarrea a flusso continuo. Quando mi recai dal medico croato, devastato in tutti i sensi, mi diede come terapia il cioccolato nero.
Ovviamente il cioccolato nero non fa niente, ma i virus influenzali, lo sapeva benissimo, passano da soli nella maggior parte dei casi.
Se non muori. Quindi ha solo scommesso sul fatto che me la sarei cavata da solo. Va beh, ha vinto,


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Però ognuno ha il diritto di pensare e fare quello che vuole.


Certo ognuno può fare quello che vuole...fino a quando non limita la mia libertà o mette a rischio la salute dei miei cari (io ho la pelle dura ...)


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia pidocchi per 8 anni. 8 anni di Mom e pettinino. Un incubo.
> Un'estate anni fa, in Croazia, al primo giorno di vacanza mi beccai quel classico virus influenzale  che dà diarrea.
> Probabilmente da un bicchiere di sliboviksa offertomi.
> Passai due settimane con febbre alta e diarrea a flusso continuo. Quando mi recai dal medico croato, devastato in tutti i sensi, mi diede come terapia il cioccolato nero.
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente tutt'altra roba   

Questa estate, al mare, stavo chiacchierando col mio amico, e gli parlavo che da un pò a questa parte soffro di insonnia (a dire il vero si è mitigata proprio dal mare.... meno male, non piglio nemmeno più le mie pastiglie omeopatiche!  ). Vabbeh, in tutta risposta lui mi dice "marjuana, fatti una bella canna la sera e vedi come dormi!"  Hai presente gli insospettabili di cui non lo avresti detto? Un pò strampalato lo è, ma insomma, dubitavo e dubito sull'efficacia di quella cura . Al che gli ho detto che avevo provato una sola volta, da ragazzina, praticamente una canna divisa con tre amiche, e mai più riprovato in seguito. Domanda: "ma era Maria"? Risposta mia. "lo avevano chiamato cioccolato". Replica. "allora era hashish". Quindi ho scoperto di avere provato l'hashish. Sicuro sicuro che quel medico, con cioccolato, non intendesse..... Nzi za mai, qui....


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo ognuno può fare quello che vuole...fino a quando non limita la mia libertà o mette a rischio la salute dei miei cari (io ho la pelle dura ...)


Io mi son fatto mesi in ospedale a seguire la figlia e da ottobre a maggio chiuso in casa, col coprifuoco delle 22.
Se mandano i ragazzi ancora in Dad io non so cosa accadrà.
Io oramai lavoro a casa da un anno e mezzo e dalla zona rossa prima ai prossimi anni senza Green Pass una vita sociale di conseguenza, eterna zona rossa, no palestre, bar, ristoranti, musei, concerti etc.
Per cui, la mia libertà è già limitata da tempo. Faccio quello che mi è consentito di fare. Dubito pertanto di mettere a rischio la salute degli altri, non saprei come.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente tutt'altra roba
> 
> Questa estate, al mare, stavo chiacchierando col mio amico, e gli parlavo che da un pò a questa parte soffro di insonnia (a dire il vero si è mitigata proprio dal mare.... meno male, non piglio nemmeno più le mie pastiglie omeopatiche!  ). Vabbeh, in tutta risposta lui mi dice "marjuana, fatti una bella canna la sera e vedi come dormi!"  Hai presente gli insospettabili di cui non lo avresti detto? Un pò strampalato lo è, ma insomma, dubitavo e dubito sull'efficacia di quella cura . Al che gli ho detto che avevo provato una sola volta, da ragazzina, praticamente una canna divisa con tre amiche, e mai più riprovato in seguito. Domanda: "ma era Maria"? Risposta mia. "lo avevano chiamato cioccolato". Replica. "allora era hashish". Quindi ho scoperto di avere provato l'hashish. Sicuro sicuro che quel medico, con cioccolato, non intendesse..... Nzi za mai, qui....


No, proprio cioccolato nero.
L'hascisc lo provai una volta, con degli amici, sempre in Corsica, ma io sono asmatico, ho provato solo la mancanza di respiro. Non posso fumare.
Ho conosciuto una coppia di hippy che partecipano ai Raimbow Gathering. Quando ho chiesto cos'erano, mi è arrivato la descrizione:
"Ci si incontra in un bosco, si balla, ci si fa tante canne....".


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto mesi in ospedale a seguire la figlia e da ottobre a maggio chiuso in casa, col coprifuoco delle 22.
> Se mandano i ragazzi ancora in Dad io non so cosa accadrà.
> Io oramai lavoro a casa da un anno e mezzo e dalla zona rossa prima ai prossimi anni senza Green Pass una vita sociale di conseguenza.
> Per cui, la mia libertà è già limitata da tempo. Faccio quello che mi è consentito di fare. Dubito pertanto di mettere a rischio la salute degli altri, non saprei come.


Più o meno è quello che ho fatto anch'io (ovviamente no ospedale... fortunatamente)
Anche se da fine dicembre abbiamo ripreso a vedere  gli amici ...a casa sempre di qualcuno...magari non tutti insieme...un po'alla volta...ma non è la stessa cosa di poterci trovare tutti insieme in un unico ambiente senza problemi di assembramenti o coprifuoco...
Con la bella stagione abbiamo un po'approfittato ...almeno si sta all aperto..
La dad non la voglio nemmeno considerare...
Mia figlia ha sofferto parecchio quest' anno...


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son fatto mesi in ospedale a seguire la figlia e da ottobre a maggio chiuso in casa, col coprifuoco delle 22.
> Se mandano i ragazzi ancora in Dad io non so cosa accadrà.
> Io oramai lavoro a casa da un anno e mezzo e dalla zona rossa prima *ai prossimi anni senza Green Pass* una vita sociale di conseguenza.
> Per cui, la mia libertà è già limitata da tempo. Faccio quello che mi è consentito di fare. Dubito pertanto di mettere a rischio la salute degli altri, non saprei come.


Ecco, se si trattasse di anni sarebbe tragica. Io per ora sto a vedere, mi auguro di no (perché significherebbe una ripresa della normalità per tutti), ma non nego che il timore che dai primi freddi chiudano ancora un sacco di luoghi di incontro, a prescindere dal G.P., ce l'ho. Per cui semplicemente il vaccinarsi non rientrerebbe nemmeno nella logica (che trovo aberrante) del "mi vaccino e vado al ristorante o al bar", e d'estate, tutto sommato, i divieti si risolvono con alternative senza troppi problemi. Vedremo, sperando da un lato che i miei timori siano anzitutto infondati, e dall'altro lato di non avere la vita troppo compressa dalle limitazioni. Io, per dire, non ho potuto accompagnare mio figlio a un parco (aperto, eh) di gonfiabili, destinato peraltro a bambini in età da non vaccino. Come avrei potuto costituire un problema, o un pericolo, in quel contesto, resta un mistero   
Ovviamente se questo si dovesse ripercuotere anche nell'impossibilità di fare alcunchè con mio figlio, valuterò nuovamente il da farsi. Per ora tutto sommato si ovvia, vediamo più avanti, se non chiudono nuovamente tutto a prescindere, cosa che temo. Certo che è tristissimo dover fare qualcosa che fa paura perché altrimenti ti precludi la possibilità di vivere. A tacere che, ora (non fa testo eh, non è quello su cui faccio conto, ma tant'è, che d'inverno è meno possibile ovviare ai divieti scegliendo ristoranti e locali con posti all'aperto, poi per carità, si può ovviare anche a quello....) ho qualche occasione di uscita serale in più, mi spiacerebbe rinunciare sempre, e far rinunciare. Però che schifo.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più o meno è quello che ho fatto anch'io (ovviamente no ospedale... fortunatamente)
> Anche se da fine dicembre abbiamo ripreso a vedere  gli amici ...a casa sempre di qualcuno...magari non tutti insieme...un po'alla volta...ma non è la stessa cosa di poterci trovare tutti insieme in un unico ambiente senza problemi di assembramenti o coprifuoco...
> Con la bella stagione abbiamo un po'approfittato ...almeno si sta all aperto..
> La dad non la voglio nemmeno considerare...
> Mia figlia ha sofferto parecchio quest' anno...


Io sono molto incerto per quest'autunno. Le persone, in generale, stanno cominciando ad avere problemi di stanchezza psicologica.
Per ora l'estate sta aiutando parecchio.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

dai foglia che non chiudono più  , vedi cosa abbiamo fatto  e che l'Europa  non approva perchè ci segnala come zone rosse e gialle  , mentre il governo per dare retta  , vb soprassediamo.. che soluzione abbiamo trovato?
Abbiamo ripensato i parametri   , bella trovata


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco, se si trattasse di anni sarebbe tragica. Io per ora sto a vedere, mi auguro di no (perché significherebbe una ripresa della normalità per tutti), ma non nego che il timore che dai primi freddi chiudano ancora un sacco di luoghi di incontro, a prescindere dal G.P., ce l'ho. Per cui semplicemente il vaccinarsi non rientrerebbe nemmeno nella logica (che trovo aberrante) del "mi vaccino e vado al ristorante o al bar", e d'estate, tutto sommato, i divieti si risolvono con alternative senza troppi problemi. Vedremo, sperando da un lato che i miei timori siano anzitutto infondati, e dall'altro lato di non avere la vita troppo compressa dalle limitazioni. *Io, per dire, non ho potuto accompagnare mio figlio a un parco (aperto, eh) di gonfiabili, destinato peraltro a bambini in età da non vaccino. *Come avrei potuto costituire un problema, o un pericolo, in quel contesto, resta un mistero
> Ovviamente se questo si dovesse ripercuotere anche nell'impossibilità di fare alcunchè con mio figlio, valuterò nuovamente il da farsi. Per ora tutto sommato si ovvia, vediamo più avanti, se non chiudono nuovamente tutto a prescindere, cosa che temo. Certo che è tristissimo dover fare qualcosa che fa paura perché altrimenti ti precludi la possibilità di vivere. A tacere che, ora (non fa testo eh, non è quello su cui faccio conto, ma tant'è, che d'inverno è meno possibile ovviare ai divieti scegliendo ristoranti e locali con posti all'aperto, poi per carità, si può ovviare anche a quello....) ho qualche occasione di uscita serale in più, mi spiacerebbe rinunciare sempre, e far rinunciare. Però che schifo.


Ecco, pensa che quest'estate mia figlia è andata in Corsica sugli autoscontri, c'era una specie di piccolo Luna Park allestito, con tanto di gonfiabili per i più piccoli, tranquillamente, non c'erano limiti. Ogni paese ha un approccio differente.
E non è che la Francia sia uno dei più morbidi, anzi. E c'erano limitazioni perché eravamo per l'EU zona rosso scura.


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

Io ho come la percezione che chi si sia vaccinato esiga adesso una sorta di benefit e abbia diritto a vedere nel non vaccinato l'untore. Ora, io continuo a percepire molta confusione e incoerenza, finirò con il fare il vaccino perché obbligata ma trovo davvero squallido avere diviso il popolino con sta storia dei vaccini tra buoni e cattivi. Continuiamo a procedere a tentoni e non si capisce se per volontà o incapacità.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> . Io, per dire, non ho potuto accompagnare mio figlio a un parco (aperto, eh) di gonfiabili, destinato peraltro a bambini in età da non vaccino. Come avrei potuto costituire un problema, o un pericolo, in quel contesto, resta un mistero


Certo.... è tutto un mistero un gran casino...
Ieri sera parlavo con l allenatore di football di mio figlio (se decide realmente di praticare questo sport)e mi spiegava che è stato obbligato a farsi il vaccino perché equiparato ad un insegnante...senza vaccino non avrebbe potuto varcare la soglia del campo (lui per problemi pregressi di una malattia autoimmune non voleva vaccinarsi per pura paura...ma è stato praticamente obbligato...)
Ora?se chi sta con i miei figli è vaccinato trovo molto corretto che anche o genitori lo siano...


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, pensa che quest'estate mia figlia è andata in Corsica sugli autoscontri, c'era una specie di piccolo Luna Park allestito, con tanto di gonfiabili per i più piccoli, tranquillamente, non c'erano limiti. Ogni paese ha un approccio differente.


difatti in che colore è la francia bassa ? Dove  stanno facendo le vacanze ?
Così come da noi  Sicilia e Sardegna  , ne vedremo altre di regioni , più si gira senza restrizioni e più ci si infetta mentici anche noi  vaccinati , anche se in maniera lieve , ma se hai patologie parti e non dico dove.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, pensa che quest'estate mia figlia è andata in Corsica sugli autoscontri, c'era una specie di piccolo Luna Park allestito, con tanto di gonfiabili per i più piccoli, tranquillamente, non c'erano limiti. Ogni paese ha un approccio differente.
> E non è che la Francia sia uno dei più morbidi, anzi.


Ah guarda, sono i misteri dell'Italia  . Dove tutto si basa non sull'effettiva "rischio, ma su un sistema punitivo. E... niente  Non ho potuto portare mio figlio in un parco APERTO di gonfiabili....
@ologramma  , io spero che i miei timori siano infondati.... Credo che vedremo tra poco, l'aria che butta.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo.... è tutto un mistero un gran casino...
> Ieri sera parlavo con l allenatore di football di mio figlio (se decide realmente di praticare questo sport)e mi spiegava che è stato obbligato a farsi il vaccino perché equiparato ad un insegnante...senza vaccino non avrebbe potuto varcare la soglia del campo (lui per problemi pregressi di una malattia autoimmune non voleva vaccinarsi per pura paura...ma è stato praticamente obbligato...)
> Ora?se chi sta con i miei figli è vaccinato trovo molto corretto che anche o genitori lo siano...


e secondo te è stato costretto? Non poteva chiederlo al suo medico se lo poteva fare? Tentennava ma la voleva tirare  per le lunghe


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo.... è tutto un mistero un gran casino...
> Ieri sera parlavo con l allenatore di football di mio figlio (se decide realmente di praticare questo sport)e mi spiegava che è stato obbligato a farsi il vaccino perché equiparato ad un insegnante...senza vaccino non avrebbe potuto varcare la soglia del campo (lui per problemi pregressi di una malattia autoimmune non voleva vaccinarsi per pura paura...ma è stato praticamente obbligato...)
> Ora?se chi sta con i miei figli è vaccinato trovo molto corretto che anche o genitori lo siano...


Lasciamo perdere la questione dello sport che è meglio, ho già detto che voucher non ne colleziono più, mi manca solo di dover pensare al vaccino per accompagnare mio figlio all'ingresso della palestra. Ma in effetti sarà possibilissimo!   Un bel G.P. per accompagnarlo (già cambiato) alla soglia, poi tanto me ne sto fuori a gelare una bella oretta, e dopo un venti giorni palestra chiusa. Top! 

Edit: calcolando la tempistica, anzi, almeno non farei nemmeno a tempo a gelare nell'attesa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e secondo te è stato costretto? Non poteva chiederlo al suo medico se lo poteva fare? Tentennava ma la voleva tirare  per le lunghe


Adesso non ho capito bene il tipo di problematica che ha avuto...
Ma cmq seria...
È cmq sui 30 anni...non è che ha aspettato poi chissà quanto...
Ma l ha fatto!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione dello sport che è meglio, ho già detto che voucher non ne colleziono più, mi manca solo di dover pensare al vaccino per accompagnare mio figlio all'ingresso della palestra. Ma in effetti sarà possibilissimo!    Un bel G.P. per accompagnarlo (già cambiato) alla soglia, poi tanto me ne sto fuori a gelare una bella oretta, e dopo un venti giorni palestra chiusa. Top!


Si lo sport è un tasto dolente 
Ma visto che mio figlio ha manifestato desiderio di praticare questo sport....e considerando quanto io voglia che faccia qualcosa con altri essere umani...non voglio pensare che saranno sicuramente soldi buttati...
Siamo fiduciosi ...


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco, se si trattasse di anni sarebbe tragica. Io per ora sto a vedere, mi auguro di no (perché significherebbe una ripresa della normalità per tutti), ma non nego che il timore che dai primi freddi *chiudano ancora un sacco di luoghi di incontro*, a prescindere dal G.P., ce l'ho.


Mettiamola così. I motel non chiedono il GP.
La prossima volta che esci con un uomo che ti interessa digli che può portarti solo lì, non al ristorante.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ho come la percezione che chi si sia vaccinato esiga adesso una sorta di benefit e abbia diritto a vedere nel non vaccinato l'untore. Ora, io continuo a percepire molta confusione e incoerenza, finirò con il fare il vaccino perché obbligata ma trovo davvero squallido avere diviso il popolino con sta storia dei vaccini tra buoni e cattivi. Continuiamo a procedere a tentoni e non si capisce se per volontà o incapacità.


Ho fatto io vaccino ma la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo.... è tutto un mistero un gran casino...
> Ieri sera parlavo con l allenatore di football di mio figlio (se decide realmente di praticare questo sport)e mi spiegava che è stato obbligato a farsi il vaccino perché equiparato ad un insegnante...senza vaccino non avrebbe potuto varcare la soglia del campo (lui per problemi pregressi di una malattia autoimmune non voleva vaccinarsi per pura paura...ma è stato praticamente obbligato...)
> Ora?se chi sta con i miei figli è vaccinato trovo molto corretto che anche o genitori lo siano...


Io trovo allucinante che lui sia obbligato a farlo per fare il suo lavoro


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io trovo allucinante che lui sia obbligato a farlo per fare il suo lavoro


La mia amica deve farlo per poter assistere agli allenamenti dei figli. Siamo alla follia


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così. I motel non chiedono il GP.
> La prossima volta che esci con un uomo che ti interessa digli che può portarti solo lì, non al ristorante.


Non lo porto in motel.... non avendo nulla da nascondere 
Viene da me, e si sente in vacanza. Ora mi taccio, perché non voglio partire in quarta, sono solo tanto felice 
E' solo che, avendo un pò di occasioni per vederci, è comunque bello se si può fare anche altro. Per ora non ci sono stati problemi. Comunque non mi metto a guardare troppo in là nel tempo


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> La mia amica deve farlo per poter assistere agli allenamenti dei figli. Siamo alla follia


La palestra di mio figlio ha sempre sbattuto tutti fuori, e problema risolto. Il problema è che (già lo dicevo) su un anno pagato han fatto due mesi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> La mia amica deve farlo per poter assistere agli allenamenti dei figli. Siamo alla follia


Da un pezzo che lo dico


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io trovo allucinante che lui sia obbligato a farlo per fare il suo lavoro


E si... è stato obbligato... almeno è quello che mi ha detto .. però lo trovo abbastanza corretto...
Se obblighiamo gli insegnanti a farlo...ci sta far vaccinare gli allenatori...come trovo giusto che si vaccinino commessi parrucchieri ...baristi....ecc ecc ecc ...chi ha figli e ospita in casa propria i figli degli amici....ecc ecc eccc 
In questi giorni ho spesso qua a dormire un amico di mia figlia...lui è vaccinato...e anche i suoi...
Se non fossero stati tutti regolarmente vaccinati non sarei stata favorevole ad ospitarlo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E si... è stato obbligato... almeno è quello che mi ha detto .. però lo trovo abbastanza corretto...
> Se obblighiamo gli insegnanti a farlo...ci sta far vaccinare gli allenatori...come trovo giusto che si vaccinino commessi parrucchieri ...baristi....ecc ecc ecc ...chi ha figli e ospita in casa propria i figli degli amici....ecc ecc eccc
> In questi giorni ho spesso qua a dormire un amico di mia figlia...lui è vaccinato...e anche i suoi...
> Se non fossero stati tutti regolarmente vaccinati non sarei stata favorevole ad ospitarlo!


Ma io infatti sono contro l’obbligo per chiunque 
Io ho costantemente amici dei miei figli a casa, non mi sfiora nemmeno l’idea di chiedergli se sono vaccinati o no


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ho come la percezione che chi si sia vaccinato esiga adesso una sorta di benefit e abbia diritto a vedere nel non vaccinato l'untore. Ora, io continuo a percepire molta confusione e incoerenza, finirò con il fare il vaccino perché obbligata ma trovo davvero squallido avere diviso il popolino con sta storia dei vaccini tra buoni e cattivi. Continuiamo a procedere a tentoni e non si capisce se per volontà o incapacità.


Gaia Servadio (morta una settimana fa) a proposito degli Uk nel 2011 scriveva questo:
"Usando il nuovo Cvil Contigientes Act 2004 i ministri potrebbero dichiarare lo stato d'emergenza in ogni momento e impadronirsi di tutti i settori della vita nazionale, confiscando proprietà, evacuando aree, proibendo viaggi e incriminando i singoli senza ricorrere alla legge: tutto pronto per un colpo di Stato. E' una grossa tentazione avere un potenziale del genere a portata di mano, gestire un paese sempre più problematico che sta andando verso scioperi massicci, crisi economiche e sociali. Se ne rendono conto i politici e soprattutto i cittadini?."


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti in che colore è la francia bassa ? Dove  stanno facendo le vacanze ?
> Così come da noi  Sicilia e Sardegna  , ne vedremo altre di regioni , più si gira senza restrizioni e più ci si infetta mentici anche noi  vaccinati , anche se in maniera lieve , ma se hai patologie parti e non dico dove.


La migliore amica di mia moglie, francese, si è fatta due giorni di rientro in auto Francia/Italia dal nord con febbre, tosse, raffreddore etc.
Ha dormito e mangiato in hotel a metà strada.
Nessun controllo.
Grazie al Green Pass. Idem tra gli amici di mia figlia. Uno di loro ha avuto febbre, mal di testa etc, ma poiché era vaccinato non ha fatto alcun controllo. Manco un tampone.... ovviamente perché così si scampa la quarantena.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così. I motel non chiedono il GP.
> La prossima volta che esci con un uomo che ti interessa digli che può portarti solo lì, non al ristorante.


guarda che no è vero , il mio amico che organizza viaggi che farò tra quindici giorni me lo ha chiesto , come ieri dovevo mangiare all'autolet  la ragazza mi domanda dove volevo mangiare ,gli ho detto dentro   e mi ha chiesto di vedere il green pass  e glielo ho fatto vedere , Io e la mia signora  ci piace il fresco  anche se era dell'aria condizionata


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che no è vero , il mio amico che organizza viaggi che farò tra quindici giorni me lo ha chiesto , come ieri dovevo mangiare all'autolet  la ragazza mi domanda dove volevo mangiare ,gli ho detto dentro   e mi ha chiesto di vedere il green pass  e glielo ho fatto vedere , Io e la mia signora  ci piace il fresco  anche se era dell'aria condizionata


Nei motel non te lo chiedono.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso non ho capito bene il tipo di problematica che ha avuto...
> Ma cmq seria...
> È cmq sui 30 anni...non è che ha aspettato poi chissà quanto...
> Ma l ha fatto!!!


bastava informarsi  se no, non c'era niente di male solo avrebbe avuto qualcosa da  esibire per la sua patologia che non gli permetteva la vaccinazione.


----------



## Carola (27 Agosto 2021)

Ho chiamato per pranzare domani in montagna in un rifugio 
Ho chiesto di stare fuori c'è il sole ho il cane 

mi hanno detto eh no se ha il green pass sta dentro 
Fuori i non vaccinati 

Ho dovuto insistere !
Andrei di pic nic ma ho con me due arzilli 75 enni e volevo portarli li che di mangia bene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io infatti sono contro l’obbligo per chiunque
> Io ho costantemente amici dei miei figli a casa, non mi sfiora nemmeno l’idea di chiedergli se sono vaccinati o no


Io vivo praticamente con mio padre e mia zia...
Devo tutelarli...
E se faccio io cazzate mea culpa...
Ma io sto sempre con i soliti amici...
Se devo iniziare ad allargare la cerchia voglio che sia mantenuto un minimo di sicurezza...


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Gaia Servadio (morta una settimana fa) a proposito degli Uk nel 2011 scriveva questo:
> "Usando il nuovo Cvil Contigientes Act 2004 i ministri potrebbero dichiarare lo stato d'emergenza in ogni momento e impadronirsi di tutti i settori della vita nazionale, confiscando proprietà, evacuando aree, proibendo viaggi e incriminando i singoli senza ricorrere alla legge: tutto pronto per un colpo di Stato. E' una grossa tentazione avere un potenziale del genere a portata di mano, gestire un paese sempre più problematico che sta andando verso scioperi massicci, crisi economiche e sociali. Se ne rendono conto i politici e soprattutto i cittadini?."


Ossignùr, danny, ecco, io queste cose così "estreme" non le condivido.
Va bene avere tutti i dubbi del mondo, le perplessità, i timori. Va bene rimarcare le solite cose fatte "all'italiana", ma questo mi sembra un pò complottismo 

Poi - che tu mi dica che in generale i momenti di crisi, di insoddisfazione, di caos - siano il terreno fertile anche per golpe e colpi di stato ok. Ma non mi sembra ora il caso. A me sembra che non ci sia nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, vale a dire che - come in ogni altra situazione di difficoltà - si tentano soluzioni al limite del ridicolo, e chi può se ne approfitta. Proprio in parole povere. In Italia purtroppo va così. Siamo un paese bello sotto molti aspetti, ma siamo anche il paese dei ristoranti che aprono un giorno su 15, o quelli che possono restare aperti senza un bacino di utenza   , robe così.
Già in sé molto gravi eh, c'è mica necessità di prevedere un nuovo Afghanistan.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nei motel non te lo chiedono.


ti rispondo fra una quindicina di giorni , anche se penso  che  l'accompagnatore  vuole una rassicurazione che lo portiamo dietro , perchè sarà da visitare chiese , musei e altro  e ce lo chiederanno di sicuro  : Pensa il pulman  non è pieno  forse una trentina su 55 posti


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

A parte che non conoscevo questa deliziosa giornalista, di cui approfondirò giacché la biografia promette bene, non mi dare appigli su questa lettura degli eventi che vado in paranoia @danny


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e secondo te è stato costretto? Non poteva chiederlo al suo medico se lo poteva fare? Tentennava ma la voleva tirare  per le lunghe


Secondo i protocolli non ci sono praticamente categorie di persone che non lo possono fare.
Mi sono informato, io ho l'asma, ho passato due anni della mia vita con forti crisi, sono finito in ospedale in fin di vita e non hanno mai capito a cosa fosse dovuto (profilassi vaccinale per andare a Cuba? Mosquito cubane? Boh! Il mio sistema immunitario funziona in maniera anomala) ma non ho alcuna esclusione. Neppure chi soffre di malattia autoimmune, per dire. O chi ha familiarità con patologie trombotiche o chi è esposto al rischio VAED.
E' il primo caso nella storia della medicina contemporanea che non viene praticamente affrontata la valutazione del rischio/beneficio per il paziente.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho chiamato per pranzare domani in montagna in un rifugio
> Ho chiesto di stare fuori c'è il sole ho il cane
> 
> mi hanno detto eh no se ha il green pass sta dentro
> ...


Richiama e di che non hai il green pass e prenoti fuori
Stanno facendo tutti così


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ti rispondo fra una quindicina di giorni , anche se penso  che  l'accompagnatore  vuole una rassicurazione che lo portiamo dietro , perchè sarà da visitare chiese , musei e altro  e ce lo chiederanno di sicuro  : Pensa il pulman  non è pieno  forse una trentina su 55 posti


I viaggi organizzati lo richiedono perché dovete visitare posti ove è obbligatorio.
Ma i motel per fare sesso decisamente no.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

ho letto ora che quel signore andato in Idia per adottare una bambina sia ritonato   infettato  ed ora è morto , era sano  e non era decrepito ma aveva 45 anni , che pensate se aveva il vaccino sarebbe morto?
Vedete ora quante persone non vaccinate  che si infettano e si rimangiano la parola di non vaccinarsi , peccato che  qualcuna non ce la f


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io vivo praticamente con mio padre e mia zia...
> Devo tutelarli...
> E se faccio io cazzate mea culpa...
> Ma io sto sempre con i soliti amici...
> Se devo iniziare ad allargare la cerchia voglio che sia mantenuto un minimo di sicurezza...


Ma sei vaccinata e sono vaccinati loro…boh a me sembra un gatto che si mangia la coda


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> I viaggi organizzati lo richiedono perché dovete visitare posti ove è obbligatorio.
> Ma i motel per fare sesso decisamente no.


dai ci devo dormire , magari lo facessi


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione dello sport che è meglio, ho già detto che voucher non ne colleziono più, mi manca solo di dover pensare al vaccino per accompagnare mio figlio all'ingresso della palestra. Ma in effetti sarà possibilissimo!   Un bel G.P. per accompagnarlo (già cambiato) alla soglia, poi tanto me ne sto fuori a gelare una bella oretta, e dopo un venti giorni palestra chiusa. Top!
> 
> Edit: calcolando la tempistica, anzi, almeno non farei nemmeno a tempo a gelare nell'attesa


Io gli abbonamenti annuali ormai li evito, ho già perso quello della piscina.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo porto in motel.... non avendo nulla da nascondere
> Viene da me, e si sente in vacanza. Ora mi taccio, perché non voglio partire in quarta, sono solo tanto felice
> E' solo che, avendo un pò di occasioni per vederci, è comunque bello se si può fare anche altro. Per ora non ci sono stati problemi. Comunque non mi metto a guardare troppo in là nel tempo


Fantastico.


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2021)

...io non escludo chi non è vaccinato dalla mia vita, almeno finchè non inizia a sostenere che c'è una dittatura sanitaria, che c'è un gomblotto, che ha letto su internet che......, oppure anche solo se inizia a lamentarsi che non può andare al cinema


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io gli abbonamenti annuali ormai li evito, ho già perso quello della piscina.


Ai primi di settembre andrò a parlare coi gestori della palestra. Vedremo cosa intenderanno fare, visto che mio figlio avanza praticamente la gran parte delle lezioni dell'anno scorso. La piscina non so, ho anche un buon 4 mesi di quella, comunque, e il gramo che per i bambini sino ad ora hanno fatto sempre e solo corsi annuali. Che ci sta eh, in un'ottica, di continuità, non certamente in questo contesto.


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

ragazzi siamo tutti maggiorenni  , sapete quando si fa una legge  o ci obbligano a  tenere un comportamento ?
Bene ci chiediamo chi ci controlla?
Nessuno dico io , ma se fanno un controllo vedono se ci siamo comportati bene .
Questo per dire  siamo noi  come chi ci deve chiedere, in questo caso , il green pass di farlo.
Poi dato che siamo una moltitudine di cazzari che non segue le regole tutto fa ha farsi benedire , traete le conclusioni


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che non conoscevo questa deliziosa giornalista, di cui approfondirò giacché la biografia promette bene, non mi dare appigli su questa lettura degli eventi che vado in paranoia @danny


Libro semplice da leggere, va bene a anche in spiaggia, ma interessante.
"C'è del marcio in Inghilterra".


----------



## ologramma (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ai primi di settembre andrò a parlare coi gestori della palestra. Vedremo cosa intenderanno fare, visto che mio figlio avanza praticamente la gran parte delle lezioni dell'anno scorso. La piscina non so, ho anche un buon 4 mesi di quella, comunque, e il gramo che per i bambini sino ad ora hanno fatto sempre e solo corsi annuali. Che ci sta eh, in un'ottica, di continuità, non certamente in questo contesto.


la mia piscina già me lo ha chiesto  , gli avevo dato l'attestazione che la regione Lazio mi dava  , ora lui si è scaricato l'apple per leggere il green pass , riprendo giovedi prossimo e ve lo dico


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...io non escludo chi non è vaccinato dalla mia vita, almeno finchè non inizia a sostenere che c'è una dittatura sanitaria, che c'è un gomblotto, che ha letto su internet che......, oppure anche solo se inizia a lamentarsi che non può andare al cinema


sul complotto ecc ecc concordo
Sul fatto che non possa fare le cose che faccio io invece penso che abbia ragione ad incazzarsi


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ossignùr, danny, ecco, io queste cose così "estreme" non le condivido.
> Va bene avere tutti i dubbi del mondo, le perplessità, i timori. Va bene rimarcare le solite cose fatte "all'italiana", ma questo mi sembra un pò complottismo
> 
> Poi - che tu mi dica che in generale i momenti di crisi, di insoddisfazione, di caos - siano il terreno fertile anche per golpe e colpi di stato ok. Ma non mi sembra ora il caso. A me sembra che non ci sia nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, vale a dire che - come in ogni altra situazione di difficoltà - si tentano soluzioni al limite del ridicolo, e chi può se ne approfitta. Proprio in parole povere. In Italia purtroppo va così. Siamo un paese bello sotto molti aspetti, ma siamo anche il paese dei ristoranti che aprono un giorno su 15, o quelli che possono restare aperti senza un bacino di utenza   , robe così.
> Già in sé molto gravi eh, c'è mica necessità di prevedere un nuovo Afghanistan.


Gaia Servadio non è certo complottista. Ha avuto anche una relazione molto lunga con Gianni Agnelli.
E' pure Cavaliere della Repubblica.
Quello che scrive a proposito degli UK è frutto del suo lavoro come giornalista, di un'epoca in cui il termine aveva ancora un significato.
Tra l'altro fu lei a commentare la diretta dei funerali di Lady Diana.
Diciamo che per essere complottasti DOC bisogna anche essere ignoranti. E non è questo il caso.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> la mia piscina già me lo ha chiesto  , gli avevo dato l'attestazione che la regione Lazio mi dava  , ora lui si è scaricato l'apple per leggere il green pass , riprendo giovedi prossimo e ve lo dico


No, ma a mio figlio il G.P. non tocca a prescindere 
Il punto è che sono stanca di buttar via soldi per corsi che vengono poi stoppati 
Soltanto che, la palestra, è privata, e mi sa che se non vogliono perdere tutta la clientela, dovranno venirci incontro. La piscina è comunale, e non contemplano (almeno non lo hanno fatto fino ad ora) la possibilità di venire minimamente incontro ai problemi di tutti. Son due anni che ho questo voucher, l'anno scorso hanno prima comunicato di non aprire i corsi di settembre (sicché mio figlio l'ho iscritto ad altro) e - poi - hanno aperto all'ultimo. Che ti devo dire? A me non è mai arrivata la possibilità di scegliere tra voucher e rimborso. E i corsi per i bambini sono solo annuali. Sicché o uso il voucher (e metto la differenza), o nisba. Farei la prima ipotesi, non fosse che temo tanto che a ottobre poi la piscina sia nuovamente chiusa, e insomma, farmi fottere i soldi non è decisamente lo sport a cui mi vorrei dedicare


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma a mio figlio il G.P. non tocca a prescindere
> *Il punto è che sono stanca di buttar via soldi per corsi che vengono poi stoppati *
> Soltanto che, la palestra, è privata, e mi sa che se non vogliono perdere tutta la clientela, dovranno venirci incontro. La piscina è comunale, e non contemplano (almeno non lo hanno fatto fino ad ora) la possibilità di venire minimamente incontro ai problemi di tutti. Son due anni che ho questo voucher, l'anno scorso hanno prima comunicato di non aprire i corsi di settembre (sicché mio figlio l'ho iscritto ad altro) e - poi - hanno aperto all'ultimo. Che ti devo dire? A me non è mai arrivata la possibilità di scegliere tra voucher e rimborso. E i corsi per i bambini sono solo annuali. Sicché o uso il voucher (e metto la differenza), o nisba. Farei la prima ipotesi, non fosse che temo tanto che a ottobre poi la piscina sia nuovamente chiusa, e insomma, farmi fottere i soldi non è decisamente lo sport a cui mi vorrei dedicare


Foglia, non sono problemi che dobbiamo risolvere noi.
Io ho perso gran parte dell'abbonamento ATM da 450 euro che avevo pagato.
E sto spendendo un casino di soldi privatamente per mia figlia.
Ci sono miei amici che stanno perdendo il posto.
Detto tra noi: arrivati a questo punto o ci si mette d'accordo tutti insieme che questa situazione non va bene, oppure, come stiamo facendo da un anno e mezzo, continuiamo a prendercela con quello che non mette la mascherina, con quello che fa le vacanze all'estero, con io runner, con quello che non ha il Green Pass e così via per anni ancora a discutere inutilmente.
Per poi scoprire che non appena ci si ammala non ti caga nessuno perché la sanità è quella che è, avendo tagliato 40.000 posti letto e quant'altro.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sono cazzi delle attività che resteranno chiuse, d'ora in poi. Se non si svegliano anche loro, non è affar mio.
Io soldi come l'anno scorso non li metto più, neanche per la banalità degli asporti.
Arrivati a questo punto vada come vada. Tra i miei conoscenti ho avuto notizia di 9 morti quest'estate tra trombosi, emorragia, ictus.
Si muore anche di altro, e spesso si viene ormai curati da schifo. Ma questo non lo vede nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, non sono problemi che dobbiamo risolvere noi.
> Io ho perso gran parte dell'abbonamento ATM da 450 euro che avevo pagato.
> E sto spendendo un casino di soldi privatamente per mia figlia.
> Ci sono miei amici che stanno perdendo il posto.
> ...


Ah guarda, con la Milanosport sto solo aspettando che comunichino l'obbligo di G.P. per chi anche solo accompagna i bambini negli spogliatoi, e poi faccio l'infamona chiedendo indietro i soldi. Voglio vedere che mi dicono, visto che fino a prova contraria il G.P. mica è obbligo di legge avercelo, se non per certi contesti. Dove appunto, se non posso entrare, stai pure a vedere che devo munire mio figlio di genitore greenpassato.... 
Secondo me, comprenderanno la situazione, ma non mi ridaranno indietro una cippa.

Con la palestra, so già che riusciremo a trovare un accordo di buon senso, sono certa che saranno incentivati pure loro. Dopo di che, è tutto in mano all'imponderabile, in questo momento. E ti ripeto: spero tanto di sbagliare. Ma se così fosse, almeno eviterò di ammucchiare altri 10 mesi non fruiti


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sul complotto ecc ecc concordo
> Sul fatto che non possa fare le cose che faccio io invece penso che abbia ragione ad incazzarsi


...per me no. O si vaccina o non si lamenta


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah guarda, con la Milanosport sto solo aspettando che comunichino l'obbligo di G.P. per chi anche solo accompagna i bambini negli spogliatoi, e poi faccio l'infamona chiedendo indietro i soldi. Voglio vedere che mi dicono, visto che fino a prova contraria il G.P. mica è obbligo di legge avercelo, se non per certi contesti. Dove appunto, se non posso entrare, stai pure a vedere che devo munire mio figlio di genitore greenpassato....
> Secondo me, comprenderanno la situazione, ma non mi ridaranno indietro una cippa.
> 
> Con la palestra, so già che riusciremo a trovare un accordo di buon senso, sono certa che saranno incentivati pure loro. Dopo di che, è tutto in mano all'imponderabile, in questo momento. E ti ripeto: spero tanto di sbagliare. Ma se così fosse, almeno eviterò di ammucchiare altri 10 mesi non fruiti


In questo momento vale la politica attendista, se ti devo dare un consiglio.
Non mettere i tuoi soldi in impegni a lunga scadenza. Non è esclusa una nuova zona rossa appena finirà l'estate -  guarda i nuovi parametri governativi, quando mai abbiamo avuto le TI in inverno al 30%, sono anni che quelle generali sono all'80/90% e non hanno fatto incrementi.
E non è neppure esclusa la terza vaccinazione per il rinnovo del Gp da dicembre o gennaio e così a seguire (seguiamo Israele, dove il GP andrà in scadenza per quelli che hanno solo due vaccinazioni). Se non capita un evento dirompente si va avanti ancora per tutto il 2022 almeno.
Trova i tuoi spazi alternativi ove puoi. E fregatene. Ognuno per sé, a questo punto. Se le attività verranno chiuse di nuovo con la zona rossa, fatti loro.
Tu almeno non avrai buttato via i soldi.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...per me no. O si vaccina o non si lamenta


E se ci si vaccina almeno ci si può lamentare? O neanche chi si vaccina può farlo?
Forse è meglio dire che nessuno si deve lamentare, a questo punto, che va tutto bene così.
Per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...per me no. O si vaccina o non si lamenta


Allora abbiano le palle di renderlo obbligatorio


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora abbiano le palle di renderlo obbligatorio


Vuoi mettere il divertimento?
Obbligatorio diventa noioso. Così invece, ogni mese tiri fuori la limitazione, la cazzatina, tipo che ne so, che quelli senza GP non possono scorreggiare nei bagni dell'ufficio, tutti vanno a scrivere su Facebook che soffrono di aerofagia ma adesso si contengono ed è giusto così, poi arriva quello che confessa di essersi messo un tappo nel culo e si becca 157 like, ma viene linkato in un sito no-petis e viene preso letteralmente per il culo, parte una shitstorm (mai nome fu più congeniale)  contro chi si mette i tappi nel culo, poi tutti ad annusare in giro se qualcuno scorreggia senza tappi, e poi arrivano gli esperti in TV che dicono come riconoscere l'odore della merda da quello della scorreggia, e il giorno dopo l'ANSA fa un articolo sul tema.
Insomma, dopo che ci hanno pure spiegato come fare sesso e consigliato di darci alle seghe, nulla è più impossibile.
Pure i complottisti sono in crisi. Sta andando peggio di quello che ipotizzavano. Altro che scie chimiche, roba da dilettanti.
PS In Cina ci sono i tamponi anali. Io a questo punto li renderei obbligatori anche in Italia.
Ogni 48 ore, TAAAAC, una bel Cotton fioc nel bus  e rinnovi il Green Pass. Con la scoreggina di ritorno. Per ora permessa, poi non si sa.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Comunque il mare mi piace solo da nudo. La montagna solo coperto.


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E se ci si vaccina almeno ci si può lamentare? O neanche chi si vaccina può farlo?
> Forse è meglio dire che nessuno si deve lamentare, a questo punto, che va tutto bene così.
> Per tutti.


Non ho detto questo...dico solo che se hai fatto una scelta, e non entro nel merito della sensatezza, poi ti adegui, ne paghi le eventuali conseguenze e non ti lamenti.
Sembra che qui si sia dimenticato che siamo stati travolti da una pandemia....


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora abbiano le palle di renderlo obbligatorio


....ma non lo sarai mai obbligatorio, con i politici imbelli che abbiamo non è pensabile


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo...dico solo che se hai fatto una scelta, e non entro nel merito della sensatezza, poi ti adegui, ne paghi le eventuali conseguenze e non ti lamenti.
> Sembra che qui si sia dimenticato che siamo stati travolti da una pandemia....


Da un insolito destino su una pandemia d'agosto.
Dimenticare?
Minkia,  non si parla d'altro da un anno e mezzo, ovunque.
Ormai le persone appena ti vedono non ti chiedono più come accadeva spessissimo   prima 'Vuoi fare sesso con me?' ma 'Sei vaccinato?'.
Non è normale, eh.
Sono al parco e ho incontrato due donne due da sole nel nulla. 
Con la mascherina.
Sono passato da una spiaggia senza mutande a un parco dove manco ti vedo la faccia.
Non è che le zanzare contagiano eh.
O forse no?


----------



## Vera (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ormai le persone appena ti vedono non ti chiedono più come accadeva spessissimo   prima 'Vuoi fare sesso con me?' ma 'Sei vaccinato?'.


Addirittura SPESSISSIMO?


----------



## Ulisse (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ormai le persone appena ti vedono non ti chiedono più come accadeva spessissimo prima 'Vuoi fare sesso con me?'


A me lo chiedono ancora.
Lo fanno sempre certe signorine sul bordo della strada quando mi accosto ed abbasso il finestrino.


----------



## bettypage (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque il mare mi piace solo da nudo. La montagna solo coperto.


Sta roba di stare con tutto all'aria mi sta interessando


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ....ma non lo sarai mai obbligatorio, con i politici imbelli che abbiamo non è pensabile


Appunto quindi se è facoltativo non mi privi di nulla. 
dopoduche io con il Green pass posso essere positivo e non saperlo e entro. Uno senza Green pass negativo e resta fuori
Non ho mai pensato che siamo governati da geni ma qui ormai sfioriamo il ridicolo da un pezzo . E non faccio differenza tra partiti eh


----------



## Ulisse (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora abbiano le palle di renderlo obbligatorio


Non sono avvocato ma credo che l'obbligatorietà non è stata introdotta per stupidità, scarsa lungimiranza o perchè sia ritenuta inutile.
Una scelta del genere accollerebbe sul groppone di chi lo ha imposto, una responsabilità in caso di danni accertati.
Non sto dicendo che ci sia la sicurezza che questi accadano ma su numeri di somministrazioni così grandi, la statistica renderà concreta la probabilità di vedere tanti effetti collaterali.
Dal più lieve a quello gravissimo.

Questo si tradurrebbe, per pura speculazione, in uno tsunami di cause di risarcimento.
Avremo centinaia di click day delle offerte stracciate su Amazon..solo che ora sono cause enon prodotti.
Sicuramente pochissime approderebbero ad un vero risarcimento me nel frattempo ci sarebbe una quantità immensa di cause fatte un tot al chilo da una bella fetta di avvocati azzeccagarbugli (che non sono su questo forum eh...) che paralizzerebbero la gia lenta macchina della giustizia.
le migliaia di cause su incidenti automobilistici fasulli sarebbero una schiocchezza al confronto.

Rendendolo non obbligatorio ma richiedendolo come requisito per avere una vita sociale con un pelo meno restrizioni, per esercitare professioni a contatto con la gente o con categorie fragili si è aggirata l'assunzione di responsabilità senza privarsi, almeno non totalmente, della facoltà di imporlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Addirittura SPESSISSIMO?


In effetti andavi al ristorante e il cameriere proponeva sesso, in metropolitana, ai giardini...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere il divertimento?
> Obbligatorio diventa noioso. Così invece, ogni mese tiri fuori la limitazione, la cazzatina, tipo che ne so, che quelli senza GP non possono scorreggiare nei bagni dell'ufficio, tutti vanno a scrivere su Facebook che soffrono di aerofagia ma adesso si contengono ed è giusto così, poi arriva quello che confessa di essersi messo un tappo nel culo e si becca 157 like, ma viene linkato in un sito no-petis e viene preso letteralmente per il culo, parte una shitstorm (mai nome fu più congeniale)  contro chi si mette i tappi nel culo, poi tutti ad annusare in giro se qualcuno scorreggia senza tappi, e poi arrivano gli esperti in TV che dicono come riconoscere l'odore della merda da quello della scorreggia, e il giorno dopo l'ANSA fa un articolo sul tema.
> Insomma, dopo che ci hanno pure spiegato come fare sesso e consigliato di darci alle seghe, nulla è più impossibile.
> Pure i complottisti sono in crisi. Sta andando peggio di quello che ipotizzavano. Altro che scie chimiche, roba da dilettanti.
> ...


Io scoreggio in ufficio, tanto con la turnazione a cui siamo fortunatamente sottoposti mi alterno praticamente con me stesso. Oggi in un open space da 60 postazioni, tra ferie, turni, morti di covid, malati di covid, infortunati vari, eravamo in due fino alle 1230. Poi non so.


----------



## Foglia (29 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutte botte di autostima


Per la cronaca, appena incontrato l'arzillo pretendente in giro con il cane. Mi fa i complimenti perché son mattiniera, mi chiede delle vacanze, mi dice che lui avrebbe voluto andarci ma non ha potuto per via del cane, al che (dopo avergli io replicato che ci sono strutture adatte anche per i cani) mi continua a dire che "vediamo a settembre". A quel punto gli dico che se vuole lasciare il cane da me, ci possiamo mettere d'accordo (io pensavo di pigliar due piccioni con una fava: vale a dire da un lato pigliar due soldini che tanto non guastano, facendo dall'altro lato una cosa che non solo farebbe piacere fare a me - che adoro gli animali - ma anche a mio figlio, che sono secoli che mi sta chiedendo un cagnolino   , e per il quale provare ad averne uno (bravissimo) in casa (ovviamente dicendogli da subito che era solo un'ospitata  ) poteva essere comunque una bella esperienza e un banco di prova.

Lui di rimando: "Eh, magari ci penso..... Vuoi venire in vacanza con me? A quel punto ci portiamo dietro il cane!" 
Un grandissimo!!!!!!


----------



## Ulisse (29 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, appena incontrato l'arzillo pretendente in giro con il cane. Mi fa i complimenti perché son mattiniera, mi chiede delle vacanze, mi dice che lui avrebbe voluto andarci ma non ha potuto per via del cane, al che (dopo avergli io replicato che ci sono strutture adatte anche per i cani) mi continua a dire che "vediamo a settembre". A quel punto gli dico che se vuole lasciare il cane da me, ci possiamo mettere d'accordo (io pensavo di pigliar due piccioni con una fava: vale a dire da un lato pigliar due soldini che tanto non guastano, facendo dall'altro lato una cosa che non solo farebbe piacere fare a me - che adoro gli animali - ma anche a mio figlio, che sono secoli che mi sta chiedendo un cagnolino   , e per il quale provare ad averne uno (bravissimo) in casa (ovviamente dicendogli da subito che era solo un'ospitata  ) poteva essere comunque una bella esperienza e un banco di prova.
> 
> Lui di rimando: "Eh, magari ci penso..... Vuoi venire in vacanza con me? A quel punto ci portiamo dietro il cane!"
> Un grandissimo!!!!!!



mi sono peso.
Ma questo con il cane è il vecchietto ?


----------



## Foglia (29 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi sono peso.
> Ma questo con il cane è il vecchietto ?


Si!


----------



## perplesso (29 Agosto 2021)

Bene abbiamo una ulteriore conferma che danny è pazzo


----------

